# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  PSA-Screening ohne Überlebensvorteil - kein Vorteil der RPE  - die ERSPC Studie 2009

## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Mitglieder des Forums,

ich habe heute zufällig ein Video über einen Vortrag auf dem Oncotherm-Symposium vom 13. November 2011 in Köln gefunden und angeschaut. Es gab insgesamt 18 Vorträge von Ärzten und einem Rechtsanwalt, die aus Deutschland und anderen Ländern angereist waren. Die meisten Vorträge handeln über Hyperthermie, was bei einem Symposium der Firma Oncotherm auch zu erwarten ist. Es wird Hyperthermie bei verschiedenen Karzinomen und transurethrale Hyperthermie bei Prostatakrebs und BHP betrachtet.

Ein Vortrag beschäftigt sich mit der Auswertung der ERSPC Studie. Die europäische Studie, ERSPC, zur Wirksamkeit des PSA-Screenings mit 162.000 Männern wurde im Forum schon öfter diskutiert. Frau Dr. Müller, eine Ärztin mit normaler Praxis in einer kleinen Stadt mit 20.000 Einwohnern, hat über die Auswertung dieser Studie einen Vortrag gehalten, der die Zahlen sehr gut verständlich darstellt. 

Jedenfalls sind wir nun schon mindestens zwei, Frau Dr. Müller und ich, die die Zahlen gleich lesen. 

Ein Beispiel ist, wie ich es letztens an anderer Stelle schon festgestellt hatte, dass die Übertherapie mit ca. 75 % anzusetzen ist. 

Frau Dr. Müller geht auch darauf ein, dass die Studie im PSA-Arm viele jüngere Männer einbezieht. Somit sind die Ergebnisse des PSA-Arms und des "freien" Arms nicht recht vergleichbar, weil die Männer des PSA-Arms viel früher behandelt werden, als die Männer ohne Screening. Man müsste somit bei den "PSA-Männern" 20 Jahre betrachten und bei den anderen ungefähr vergleichbare 10 Jahre.

Außerdem geht Frau Dr. Müller auf die von den Urologen dargestellten, von mir bereits mehrfach kritisierten, 20 % Vorteil ein, die nur eine relative Prozentzahl darstellen. 

Frau Dr. Müller betrachtet weiterhin die Mortalität durch Biopsien und RPE und kommt zu dem Schluss, dass PSA-Screening dann nicht mal mehr den geringsten Vorteil hat. 

Weiterhin geht sie auf Unterschiede in der Lebensqualität und Sterblichkeit bei behandelten und unbehandelten Männern ein. Es gibt keinen Vorteil für die RPE.

Ich bitte, den Vortrag anzuschauen und dann erst Kommentare abzugeben.

*Das Video* "Warum ich Prostatahyperthermie mache", von *Frau Dr. Marianne Müller* dauert ca. 20 Minuten und ist *hier zu finden*. 


Beste Grüße

Wolfgang


P.S.: Wer sich noch einen Vortrag anschauen möchte, den möchte ich auf den Vortrag von Prof. Dr. Harald Sommer vom Klinikum der Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität München hinweisen. Er beschäftigt sich mit der Unmöglichkeit, im klinischen Bereich die geforderten Studiendesigns erfüllen zu können. Er geht auch darauf ein, wer dies kann und weshalb viele der Studien am Ende bereits wieder überholt sind.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Wolfgang,

hab Dank für Deine Meinung, die natürlich durch den von Dir verlinkten Vortrag im weitesten Sinne Bestätigung findet. Die Crux ist aber bei vielen mittlerweile bekannten Abläufen, dass letztendlich am Ende der Kette, wo die Therapieentscheidungen trotz S3-Leitlinien für Prostatakrebs getroffen werden, also meist den Urologen, in den seltensten Fällen das praktiziert wird, was Sache sein könnte. Um es klarer zum Ausdruck zu bringen, und das ist leider nicht nur Fakt, sondern auch durchweg schon bekannt, dass die Möglichkeiten z. B. für AS deshalb nicht ausgeschöpft werden, weil den Kliniken eine festgelegte Anzahl von Behandlungen per Ektomie oder Radiatio auferlegt werden, um die allgemeinen Klinikkosten im Griff zu behalten. Das ist zwar empörend, aber auf Grund unseres bestehenden Gesundheitssystems leider so gewollt. Was helfen da gut gemeinte Broschüren zum Thema AS, um Übertherapien möglichst zu umgehen.

*Hier* besteht aber zumindest auch die Möglichkeit, sich über die eine oder andere interessierende Frage kundig zu machen. 

Auch *diese* Darstellungen sollte man durchlesen.

*"Es ist nichts Großes ohne Leidenschaft vollbracht worden, noch kann es ohne solche vollbracht werden"*
(Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel)

----------


## LowRoad



----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

Las Vegas und Russisches Roulette hatten wir schon. Mir ist angesichts der eingestellten Karikatur nicht mal zum Lachen zumute, und das soll bei meinem Sinn für Humor schon was heißen. Wolfgang ist nun mal den allseits bekannten Weg gegangen und bislang gut damit gefahren. Zumindest hätte er dann am Ende der Strecke in der Zwischenzeit eine gute Lebensqualität. Man sollte diese Einstellung also nicht zum Anlaß nehmen, dem vermeintlich weniger gut beratenen Patienten grobe Fahrlässigkeit zu unterstellen. Zumindest verdient er meinen Respekt.

*"Wer den Tod fürchtet, hat das Leben verloren"
*(Johann Gottfried Seume)

----------


## skipper

Hier zu AS eine relativ aktuelle Studie: http://www.martini-klinik.de/aktuell...mber-2011.html
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

das Video mit Frau Dr. Müller beschreibt nicht meinen Weg, sondern die jemals größte gemachte Studie zum PSA-Screening. Dabei wird erwähnt, dass nach dieser Studie frühzeitige Behandlung mit RPE keinen Überlebensvorteil gegenüber späterer Behandlung ohne RPE entsteht.

Es ist doch traurig, da werden immer Studien gefordert, nun haben wir eine, und (fast) niemand will es wahr haben. Die Urologen interpretieren diese ein wenig mit relativen Prozenten und machen aus nichts noch einen Vorteil.

Harald, Du hast den Link zu der Einschätzung von Screenings, für uns interessant PSA-Screening, durch Prof. Weißbach eingestellt. Daraus ist das doch alles erkennbar, was Frau Dr. Müller idiotensicher noch mal darstellt.  27.000 Männer wurden alleine aus der Wertung der Studie herausgenommen, weil sie nicht gepasst haben. 

*Prof. Weißbach schreibt, den Unterschied von Nutzen und nicht Nutzen machen 60 !!!! Männer von 162.000 !!!!!! aus.* 

Gibt es bitte in diesem Forum noch jemanden, der Zahlen lesen kann, oder wollt Ihr nur Eure Therapien bestätigt sehen? 

Gruß
Wolfgang




P.S.:

Wer ist Prof. Weißbach? 

Urologe Prof. Dr. med. Lothar Weißbach ist wissenschaftlicher Vorstand  der Stiftung Männergesundheit  und seit Jahrzehnten als  Vorreiter auf dem Gebiet der Männergesundheit  tätig. Er ist  außerdem Stellvertretender Vorsitzender der Steuergruppe  der  Leitlinienkommission zur S-3-Leitlinie für die Behandlung des   Prostatakarzinoms. Langjährig war er Vorstand, anschließend auch   Präsident der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft (DKG). Prof. Dr. med.   Weißbach ist Träger des Ritter-von-Frisch-Preises der  Deutschen  Gesellschaft für Urologie  (DGU) für außerordentliche wissenschaftliche  Verdienste. Seine  Fachgebiete sind die urologische Onkologie  (insbesondere  Prostatakarzinom und Hodentumore), Andrologie, Erektile  Dysfunktion,  plastisch-rekonstruktive Chirurgie sowie Infektiologie. Er  ist  Facharzt für Urologie und Andrologie.

Überdurchschnittliches Engagement gewürdigt
  Matthias Frölich
   Pressestelle

Stiftung Männergesundheit
04.10.2010 17:54

Prof. Dr. med. Lothar Weißbach

  Professor Lothar Weißbach erhält als Erster die Wil-de-Jongh-Medaille

In Zeiten, in denen Diskussionen über Kosten und Nutzen in der  Krankenversorgung die eigentlichen Belange des Patienten zunehmend in  den Hintergrund treten lassen, hat der *Bundesverband Prostatakrebs  Selbsthilfe e. V. (BPS) im September erstmalig die Wil-de-Jongh-Medaille  an den Urologen Professor Lothar Weißbach verliehen.* Mit der  Auszeichnung sollen zukünftig Ärzte gewürdigt werden, die sich in  besonderem Maße bei der Behandlung von Patienten verdient gemacht und  für die Belange der Selbsthilfegruppen eingesetzt haben.

 Professor  Lothar Weißbach, Wissenschaftlicher Vorstand der Stiftung  Männergesundheit und Leiter der HAROW-Studie zur Behandlung des lokal  begrenzten Prostatakarzinoms, setzt sich seit Jahren intensiv für mehr  Verständlichkeit in den Patienteninformationen und eine größere  Möglichkeit der Mitgestaltung von Patienten ein. In seinem Buch  "Diagnose: Prostatakrebs  Ein Ratgeber nicht nur für Männer" informiert  er über die vielfältigen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten bei Prostatakrebs,  weist auf Vor- und Nachteile hin und hilft dem Patienten, zusammen mit  seinem Arzt eine angemessene Entscheidung zu treffen. Mit großem Gespür  für die Bedürfnisse der Betroffenen unterstützte er ebenfalls die  Patienteninteressen in der S3-Leitlinien-Kommision für das  Prostatakarzinom, an der Entwicklung der beiden Patientenratgeber  (Leitlinie für Patienten) war er maßgeblich  beteiligt.

Laudator Hanns-Jörg Fiebrant vom BPS Berlin würdigte Professor Weißbach  während der Preisverleihung: "In seiner ärztlichen Tätigkeit, in seinen  Wahlämtern und Funktionen hat sich Professor Weißbach mit besonderer  Kompetenz und überdurchschnittlichem Engagement für Patienten  eingesetzt. Dem Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe ist er seit  vielen Jahren ein zuverlässiger Ratgeber und Partner. Sein ärztliches  Handeln, sein gesundheitspolitisches Engagement und seine ethische  Verpflichtung machen ihn zu dem geachteten Mediziner, auf dessen Rat und  Unterstützung der BPS auch zukünftig hofft."

"Der erste Preisträger der Wil-de-Jongh-Medaille zu sein, ist für mich  eine große Ehre. Aber vor allem verstehe ich sie als die Bestätigung  meiner Bemü-hungen, den Patienten in seiner Autonomie und Aufgeklärtheit  zu stärken. Diese Überzeugung habe ich auch stets intensiv in die  Fachgremien getragen und mit den Kollegen diskutiert", so Professor  Weißbach. "Die Kooperation zwischen den Patienten und uns Urologen birgt  eine große Chance. Sie schafft das notwendige gegenseitige Verständnis  und Vertrauen und verbessert entscheidend die Versorgungsqualität."

Der Niederländer Wil de Jongh wird als erster europäischer "empowered  patient" (aufgeklärter, selbstbestimmter Patient) beim Prostatakrebs  angesehen. Nachdem er 1993 an Prostatakrebs erkrankte, eignete sich Wil  de Jongh ein breites Wissen über die verschiedenen Therapiemöglichkeiten  an. Bis zu seinem Tod 2004 teilte er die Kenntnisse mit seinen  Mitbetroffenen und inspirierte Menschen in vielen Ländern, seinem  Beispiel zu folgen  Wissen zu erwerben und zu teilen, Strukturen zu  fördern, um dadurch Therapien zu verbessern.

Die Stiftung Männergesundheit

Die gemeinnützige und unabhängige Stiftung Männergesundheit fördert das  Gesundheitsbewusstsein bei Männern. Dazu unterstützt und entwickelt sie  Vorsorgekampagnen, Früherkennungsprojekte und Forschungen zur Gesundheit  des Mannes. Stifter und Kaufmännischer Vorstand ist der Weimarer  Unternehmer Olaf Theuerkauf, Wissenschaftliche Vorstände sind die  Bielefelder Gesundheitswissenschaftlerin Professor Doris Bardehle sowie  der Berliner Urologe Professor Lothar Weißbach.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Skipper,

Active Surveillance nach Art der Urologen ist nicht die Lösung! Auch das führt meist zu RPE und Bestrahlung. Das ist nur ein Kunstkniff, die Männer doch noch zu bekommen. Ich hatte das bereits mit Erscheinen der Leitlinie so festgestellt.
Die RPE bringt laut der von mir angesprochenen Studie keinen Überlebensvorteil, ist somit eigentlich komplett überflüssig. Durch die PSA-Diagnostik werden nur schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen um viele Jahre vorgezogen, die ebenfalls eine Mortalität nach sich ziehen. Der Leidensweg der Männer verlängert sich.

Gruß
Wolfgang


P.S.:

Wenn man nun nach Lösungsansätzen sucht, die dem heutigen Stand der Erkenntnisse entsprechen, sind diese alle im Forum bereits enthalten. Ich werde darauf noch eingehen.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Harald,
nicht jeder Cartoon ist lustig gemeint, das gehst Du vielleicht von falschen Vorstellungen aus. Was mir aber völlig schleierhaft ist, wie dieser Cartoon, der das Dilemma der Früherkennung zum Thema hat, mit AS bzw. der Abwertung der Therapieform AS in Verbindung gebracht werden kann.Auch kann ich weder explizit noch implizit eine Herabwürdigung dieses Weges erkennen, und auch vermag ich keinen direkten Angriff auf die Person "Wolfgang aus Bln" zu sehen. Erkläre mir mal, was "PSA-Screening ohne Überlebensvorteil" mit AS zu tun hat?

Um wieder auf das Thema zurückzukommen, ohne ständige Wiederholungen, hier ein vielleicht neuer Aspekt: *Was kostet uns ein PCa Geretteter?
*


Basierend auf der ERSPC Studie kann folgendes festgestellt werden:
um nach *14 Jahren 34 Männer* vor dem PCa Tod zu bewahren, müssen *10.000* Männer einer PSA gesteuerten Früherkennung zugeführt werden, was zu *420* zusätzlichen Therapien führt. Was kostet ein Geretteter: Nehmen wir mal an, dass diese 10.000 Männer im Durchschnitt alle 3 Jahre eine PSA Früherkennung machen, ergeben sich etwa 10.000 * 4 = 40.000 Früherkennungsuntersuchungen, geschätzt 50 je Untersuchung = 2.000.000. 420 zusätzlich Therapierte kosten geschätzt 12.000 je Fall ~ 5.000.000, zusammen 7.000.000. Geteilt durch 34 Gerettete ergeben sich Kosten von etwa 200.000 je gerettetes Leben. *Ganz schön viel Geld.*

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Low Road,

dass ich für PSA-Screening bin, hatte ich Dir schon vor ein paar Tagen geantwortet. Allerdings nicht nach Art der Leitlinien-Urologen. 

Wenn man sich mal das Video genauer anschaut, zieht alleine die Biopsie schon Probleme nach sich. Nicht neu. Man(n) sollte sich gelegentlich daran erinnern. Auch wenn, Du LowRoad, das anders siehst, aufgrund von Aussagen verharmlosender, noch nicht selbst betroffener, Wissenschaftler. 
Frau Dr. Müller drückt das im Video indirekt so aus, dass Urologen die Nebenwirkungen der Behandlungen egal sind. Schließlich ist es ihr Geschäft. Davon leben sie. Sie sagt ungefähr, dass die niedergelassenen Urologen sehr gut von den Nebenwirkungen profitieren. Ihr Bruder ist übrigens orthodoxer Urologe.

Die Studie betrachtet die heute übliche Vorgehensweise mit einem PSA-Screening und daraus folgenden, heute üblichen Therapieansätzen. Die Studie zeigt klar, dass das nicht funktioniert. Es werden weltweit hunderttausende Männer mit teilweise schwersten Nebenwirkungen belastet - und das ohne Nutzen!!

Ich schreibe seit Jahren, dass eine RPE ohne anschließende Lebensumstellung für diejenigen nicht funktioniert, die tatsächlich einen relevanten Krebs haben. Der verschwindet nicht mit der RPE. Da sind wir uns wohl einig. Wo kämen sonst 30 bis 40 % Rezidive her? Für die 75 % der Übertherapierten ist eine Lebensumstellung ebenfalls erforderlich. Heute haben sie noch kein Problem. Aber morgen?

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Joh.BO

Diskussion über PSA hin oder her,ich habe es machen lassen,Radikaloperation vor einem Jahr,war letzte Woche zur Nachuntersuchung alle Werte super. Jeder mag für sich entscheiden wie er es handhabt nur ich könnte nicht damit leben,zu Wissen daß der Feind noch in meinem Körper sein könnte. Damit meine ich alle anderen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten.
Gruß Joh.

----------


## Joh.BO

Loawroad,was zählt bei Dir ein Menschenleben , dieser Artikel ist für mich MENSCHENVERACHTEND auch wenn er wissenschaftlich hier aufgeführt ist,ich bin empört.
Joh.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Joh.BO,

ich kann an der finanziellen Betrachtung von LowRoad kein Problem erkennen. Werden doch dadurch eindrucksvoll die finanziellen Interessen derjenigen klar, die Interesse an einem massenhaften PSA-Screening haben. 

Menschenverachtend ist nicht was LowRoad schreibt, sondern was in der Urologie mit unwissenden Männern gemacht wird, um mal Ursache und Wirkung klar zu stellen.

Wenn wir hier schreiben, dann sind wir uns wohl klar darüber, dass es hier erst einmal um statistische durchschnittliche Betrachtungen geht. 

Was hat denn Dein Urologe nun gesagt, was Du nach der RPE tun sollst? Wahrscheinlich nichts, denn nach seiner Lesart hat er Dich geheilt. Nach der o.g. Studie konnte er das aber gar nicht (durchschnittlich betrachtet). Entweder bekommst Du ein Rezidiv, das mit 30 bis 40 %, oder Du bist übertherapiert. 

Da Du nicht weißt, zu welcher Gruppe Du gehörst, musst Du Dich aus Sicherheitsgründen zu der Rezidivgruppe rechnen. Es kommen somit die gleichen Überlegungen infrage, wie für diejenigen, die nichts machen. Die wissen auch nicht zu welcher Gruppe sie gehören. Entsprechende Vorschläge finden sich überall im Forum. Ich werde gelegentlich einen Teil davon zusammenfassen.

Alles Gute! Viel Glück!

Wolfgang

----------


## Joh.BO

Wolfgang aus Berlin, ein Menschenleben ist mit Geld nicht aufzuwerten,ob ich Übertherapiert weiss ich nicht ich habe heute meine Werte bekommen und die sind TOP.ob ich zu der Redivgruppe gehöre--so etwas will ich garnicht hören--ich freue mich das der Krebs raus ist,mein Hausarzt hat zu mir gesagt, wenn einer denkt er bekommt Krebs dann bekommt er Krebs,soll ich jetzt den ganzen lieben Tag denken--oh Gott ich gehöre zur der obengenannten Gruppe der Wolfgang aus Berlin suggeriert mir das ein.????
Noch etwas: Falls ein Ratsuchender der vom Arzt die Diagnose Prostatakrebs erhält, sich hier im Forum Hilfe erhofft hier reinklicht der muss vorher erst einen med.Grundkurs in Sachen Prostatakrebs mitmachen um überhaupt zu begreifen,was er da so an med. Fachausdrücken verarbeiten muss.
Was verstehts du unter Übertheraphiert,nur weil mein Krebs im Anfangstadium war iund ich eine Total OP gemacht habe.
Bei den Stanzen wurde festgestellt daß nur eine Hälfte befallen war, nach der OP wurde in der Phatalogie festgestellt die ander Hälfte war auch befallen,aber alles noch innerhalb der Kapsel.. Hätte ich eine Bestr. genommen, wäre dann alles weg gewesen ????
So lebe ich mich mit einem guten Resulatat und dieses möchte ich mir nicht durch deinen hochwissenschaftlichen Beitrag vermiesen lassen, jeder Körper und jeder Mensch ist anders,solche Beiträge sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen-manch einer der Labil ist kann daran zerbrechen,.

Joh

----------


## Carlos

Hallo  BO
oder Joh
Du bist nun seit knapp 2 Wochen hier  in diesem Forum zu Gange und holst aber schon mal zu einem kräftigen Rundumschlag aus. Dieser Thread behandelt ein aktuelles Thema und wird sicher von vielen Lesern mit großer Aufmerksamkeit zur Kenntnis genommen. Niemand hat Deine Entscheidung zur Therapie hier kritisiert und jeder hier wünscht Dir sicher dass es die Richtige war. Wem dieses Thema und die hierzu geäußerten Meinungen nicht gefällt, kann sie ignorieren.  Und noch etwas, habe nicht bemerkt, dass Dir Wolfgang aus Berlin was suggeriert hat. Wünsch Dir alles Gute für die Zukunft, Carlos

----------


## Joh.BO

Hallo Carlos.
Ja das stimmt schon seit 2 Wochen bin ich da , lese aber schon seit über einem Jahr mit,habe mich nicht getraut wegen der vielen Fachleute zu schreiben.
Alle haben ein enormes Fachwissen,es ist aber so da freut man sich daß man den Krebs los ist und dann solche Artikel die verunsichern.Ich habe in dem Profil von Wolgang reingeschaut,die PSA werte gehen doch kontuierlich nach oben,dann die Unmengen Tabletten die er einnimmt.
Und er hat doch geschrieben daß ich mich zu der Risikogruppe zählen muss,nur wegen der Statistiken.
Carlos darf ich meine Meinung nicht sagen nur weil ich 2 Wochen dabei bin,ich denke hier im Forum kann man sich äussern oder?
Es wäre doch schön wenn der Wolfgang aus Berlin geschrieben hätte,ein tolles Ergebnis,stattdessen bin ich in seinen Augen ein solventer Krebskandidat mit 30-40% toll,das baut auf.
Gruß Johannes

----------


## Felix*

> Ich schreibe seit Jahren, dass eine RPE ohne anschließende Lebensumstellung für diejenigen nicht funktioniert, die tatsächlich einen relevanten Krebs haben. Der verschwindet nicht mit der RPE. Da sind wir uns wohl einig. Wo kämen sonst 30 bis 40 % Rezidive her?


Hallo Wolfgang,

versuchen Sie doch einmal, mit der gleichen Leidenschaft und Ausdauer  p o s i t i v   über die 70 - 60 % Männer ohne Rezidiv zu schreiben, dann wissen Sie anschließend, warum Ihre Argumentation nicht überzeugt.

Gruß Felix

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Johannes,

nicht an jeder Ecke des Forums sind Themen zu finden, die aufbauen. Wenn Diskussionen ständig mit Rücksicht auf Einzelbefindlichkeiten geführt werden, führt das zu keinem Ergebnis. Das verwässert.

Denkst Du etwa, das mich das nicht belastet, solch eine Studie, die wieder zeigt, dass Urologie und Onkologie keine echten Antworten haben? 

Mich belastet auch, dass das was ich seit Jahren aus bekannten Tatsachen hergeleitet und im Forum darüber geschrieben habe, kaum wahrgenommen wird. Es ist nämlich genau das, was in der Studie heraus gekommen ist. Für diese Erkenntnisse braucht es die Studien eigentlich nicht.

 Jetzt, wo nun seit zwei Jahren zwei große Studien vorliegen, fallen wieder die meisten auf die relativen Prozente der Studienmacher herein? Lies einfach noch mal die Zahlen im Beitrag von Prof. Weißbach (den habe ich bereits vorgestellt), H.H. Dubben ( Universitätsklinikum Hamburg-Eppendorf, Hamburg) und  C. Schaefer (Ärztliches Zentrum für Qualität in der Medizin, Berlin) und schaue Dir das Video mit dem Vortrag von Frau Dr. Müller wiederholt an. Dort hat eine Ärztin, die "um die Ecke" praktiziert, etwas für _Ärzte_ ungewöhnliches gemacht. Sie hat _selbständig_ nachgedacht. Sie kaut nicht das wieder, was ihr Verbandsvertreter, Krankenkassen und Leitlinien vorgeben. Wie meist in diesen Fällen bei Prostatakrebs ist sie keine Urologin. Das verschafft ihr den Vorteil, nicht betriebsblind zu sein. 

Gruß Wolfgang


P.S.:

Johannes, mein Vorschlag an Dich war sehr nett gemeint, aber klar ausgedrückt, darüber nachzudenken, was man tun muss, damit der Krebs tatsächlich nicht wieder kommt. Oder weißt Du, dass er tatsächlich weg ist und nicht gestreut hat? Man weiß es erst, wenn ein Rezidiv da ist oder Metastasen. Der Krebs wächst viele Jahre, bevor er entdeckt wird. Ich weiß, dass hier in anderen Ecken des Forums die heile Welt herrscht. Aus diesen Diskussionen, halte ich mich raus. Ich wil gesund bleiben und mir nichts vormachen. 

Derjenige, der weiß, wo er steht, kann entsprechend handeln, nicht der Ahnungslose.

Zur Zusammenfassung von verschiedenen Vorschlägen, die nicht bloß von mir stammen, komme ich später, wie bereits gesagt. Eventuell an anderer Stelle. 
Übrigens, Dein Profil ist nicht gerade aussagekräftig, wenn es überhaupt keine Angaben enthält.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Felix,

Du hast wahrscheinlich das Video nicht angeschaut. Du solltest das nachholen. Ich hatte ausdrücklich darum gebeten. Wer sich in der Materie nicht auskennt, muss das eben mehrfach tun. Das ist ein Vortrag vor Ärzten. Da kann es auf einen Nebensatz ankommen. Vertiefend, mit genaueren Zahlen, ist der Beitrag von "Weißbach & Co". 

Frau Dr. Müller kommt zu dem Schluss, dass 75 % der Männer übertherapiert sind. Sie hätten also keiner Therapie bedurft. Es sind keine Geheilten, es sind unnütz Behandelte - Bedauernswerte, wenn sie wesentliche Nebenwirkungen haben. Frau Dr. Müller beschreibt polemisch das spätere gute Geschäft mit den Nebenwirkungen all dieser Patienten. Das ist keine Erfolgsstory, sondern sehr traurig.

Des Weiteren kommt die Studie zu dem Schluss, ich wiederhole mich, dass frühzeitige Behandlung ausgelöst durch PSA-Screening und anschließender Biopsie gegenüber späterer Behandlung, nach Auftreten von Symptomen, keinen Vorteil hat. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, bin ich selbst für PSA-Ermittlung, aber nicht für den Automatismus PSA hoch: Stanze - RPE.

Du hast ein leeres Profil. Wieso?

Viel Glück und viele Erkenntnisse.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

P.S. an Johannes

Ich habe viele Nahrungsergänzungsmittel schon eingenommen, bevor ich  etwas von Krebs wusste, habe das später natürlich verstärkt. Viele der  Mittel haben aber nicht nur mit der Prostata zu tun, sondern sind für  sehr viele Prozesse im Körper von Vorteil - wenn man den  Wissenschaftlern glauben kann. 

Ich möchte bei guter Gesundheit 95 Jahre  alt werden. Da hat mich das frühzeitige Prostatakarzinom doch etwas  zurückgeworfen. 

Überlege mal, wie viel tausende Stoffe in der Nahrung sind. Da sind ein  paar Nahrungsergänzungsmittel nichts. Iss eine Bratwurst, trink einen  Schnaps und Du hast Dreck ohne Ende eingeworfen. Was ist daran gesund?

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## skipper

Hallo Johannes,
ich kann gut nachvollziehen das du von den Beiträgen von W.a.B. sehr verunsichert bist. Leider trifft W.a.B. pauschale Aussagen ohne genau zu differenzieren , d.h. er wirft alles in einen Topf. Richtig Therapierte kommen in diesem Beitrag bei ihm nicht vor.
Wenn du wissen möchtest wie hoch dein Risiko (Wahrscheinlichkeit) auf ein Rezidiv nach deiner OP ist , 
dann schau dir folgenden Link an:  http://nomograms.mskcc.org/Prostate/index.aspx
Dort kannst du im Nomogramm -Post OP deinen PSA-Wert vor OP , deinen Gleason-Score und weitere Daten eingeben und erhälst eine auf Statistiken beruhende Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Auch ein Blick auf die Homepage der Martiniklinik gibt dir seriöse Hinweise auf Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeiten.http://www.martini-klinik.de/prostat...ungsraten.html
Vereinfacht kann man sagen, je weiter fortgeschritten der Tumor , je aggressiver der Tumor war , desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Rezidiv.
Leider ist W.a.B. kein Musterbeispiel für Transparenz , da er seine PSA-Werte seit 01/2010 nicht aktualisiert. Wer die Entscheidungen einer großen Zahl Betroffener kritisiert und selbst den Erfolg der eigenen Therapie/Nichttherapie intransparent hält hat für meist seine Glaubwürdigkeit verloren.
Also lass dich nicht verunsichern.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Joh.BO

Wolfgang aus Berlin
Wie kann bei mir der Krebs streuen,wenn er noch in der Kapsel drin war?
Ich war vor der Operation 2 mal in der Röhre ,weiss nicht wie das med.heisst,war alles okay
Ich wurde eine Woche vor der Operation gründlichst untersucht Blasensp.ecetra alles in Ordnung
warum sollte mir der Professor nach der OP vorenhalten wenn der Krebs gestreut hätte.
Ich brauche keine Tabletten zu nehmen
Ich Esse und Trinke was ich vorher zu mir genommen habe.
Mein Profil stelle ich nicht ein weil das meine Privatsache ist, nur soviel alle Vierteljahr gehe ich zur Nachsorgeuntersuchung
die PSA Werte liegen bei 0,001 --0,002 alle anderen Werte auch Top
war nicht Ikontinent , bin aber Impotent.der Urologe sagt es dauert seine Zeit.
Und wenn die Potenz nicht zurückkommt gibt es andere Wege und Mittel,hauptsache der Krebs ist raus.

Warum bekommen 30-40% wieder Krebs, ganz einfach weil sie zu spät OPERIERT wurden aus welchem Grund auch immer

Derjenige, der weiß, wo er steht, kann entsprechend handeln, nicht der Ahnungslose.

Diesen Satz hast Du geschrieben: Ich weiss wo ich stehe weiss Du es auch????????

Ja und dann möchtes Du 95Jahre alt werden sei es Dir gegönnt,aber das entscheidet das Schicksal nicht der Mensch.

Ja was soll ich Dir sonst noch schreiben,Du hast Deine Meinung iich die Meine ich bin glücklich und zufrieden
lasse jeden Prostatakrebs Erkrankten für sich entscheiden und mache ihm mit Deinen wissenschaftlichen Beiträgen keine Angst
und verunsichere ihn nicht, wie ich es fast geworden wäre,hätte Skipper nicht seinen Bericht dazu geschrieben.

Gruß Johannes

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
wer einen Tumor hat, der hat in der Regel eine erhöhte Anzahl zirkulierender Tumorzellen (CTCs) im Blut. Gerade nach einer RP werden erhöhte CTC-Werte gemessen. Auch wer keinen festgestellten Tumor hat, der hat zirkulierende Tumorzellen im Blut. Unter anderem auch deshalb, weil es Minitumoren gibt, die nur nicht erkannt werden. Z. B. hatten 98%  (!) autopsierter Personen, die an einer anderen Ursache gestorben sind, einen  Schilddrüsentumor, aber nur 0,1 % waren tatsächlich klinisch diagnostiziert. Bei Protstatakrebs sind es bei den 40- bis 50-Jährigen 40%, bei denen ein Tumor festgestellt werden konnte. In der Regel stellen diese Minitumoren kein Risiko für die Gesundheit dar, aber es kann auch anders kommen.
Das große Regulativ, das ein Herausbilden von Krebs aus diesen zirkulierenden oder bereits niedergelassenen Tumorzellen verhindert, ist unser Immunsystem.  Die Stärke dieses auf vielfältigen Mechanismen beruhenden Abwehrsystems hängt wesentlich von unseren Ernährungsgewohnheiten ab. Und die sind in unseren westlichen Industrieländern alles andere als optimal. Es gibt Bevölkerungsgruppen auf der Erde, die ernähren sich anders, mit Lebensmitteln, die nachweislich reicher an Wirkstoffen gegen die Krebsgefahr sind und die deshalb auch weniger an Krebs erkranken und deren Therapien auch wirksamer sind.
Der vermeintlich lokal begrenzte Tumor ist in Wirklichkeit eine Fiktion. Der menschliche Körper ist ein komplexer biologischer Organismus. Er ist von einem fein abgestimmten, geschlossenen Blut- und Lymphsystem durchwoben, das in alle Körperregionen reicht. Er ist eben keine mechanisch-physikalischer Konstruktion, in dem man beliebig Teile herausnehmen oder ersetzen könnte.  
Es ist besser, auch die Risiken und den Gesamtzusammenhang im Auge zu haben als blind auf das Gelingen lokaler Therapien zu vertrauen. Ernährungsumstellung heißt Risikominderung. Dies zu ignorieren halte ich nicht gerade für klug.

----------


## Felix*

Hallo Wolfgang,

den Film habe ich nicht angeschaut. Es hat mir gereicht, was ich bei Frau Müller zu der Prostata-Hyperthermie las.




> Prostata Hyperthermie (Oncothermie)
> 
> Diese Terapie ist geeignet für Prostatatumoren, die gutartige Vergrößerung (Prostatahyperplasie) und chronisch- entzündliche Prostataerkrankungen.
> 
> Vorgehen:
> 
> Bei dieser Therapie wird ein Katheter (dünner Schlauch) über den Penis bis zur Harnblase eingeführt und so fixiert, daß eine Elektrode genau in der Prostata plaziert wird. Über Referenzelektroden, die auf den Körper aufgeklebt werden, wird direkt in der Prostata und zwar gezielt im erkrankten Gewebe ein Energiefeld aufgebaut. Über eine Zeitraum von 2-3 Stunden wird in einer Sitzung (zwei Sitzungen nur bei bösartigen Erkrankungen) erkranktes Prostatagewebe reduziert.


Man kann somit eigentlich nur noch alle Schulmediziner fragen, wieso sie noch immer operieren und bestrahlen, wenn die Reduzierung von Tumoren so einfach geht!

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,




> Hallo Harald, nicht jeder Cartoon ist lustig gemeint, da gehst Du vielleicht von falschen Vorstellungen aus. Was mir aber völlig schleierhaft ist, wie dieser Cartoon, der das Dilemma der Früherkennung zum Thema hat, mit AS bzw. der Abwertung der Therapieform AS in Verbindung gebracht werden kann. Auch kann ich weder explizit noch implizit eine Herabwürdigung dieses Weges erkennen, und auch vermag ich keinen direkten Angriff auf die Person "Wolfgang aus Bln" zu sehen. Erkläre mir mal, was "PSA-Screening ohne Überlebensvorteil" mit AS zu tun hat?


der Anblick der von Dir eingestellten Karikatur wird bei den  Forumsbenutzer sehr unterschiedliche Reaktionen ausgelöst haben. Sind die sichtbar gemachten Worte hämisch zu verstehen, wird der schon im Sarg liegende Mensch gar verspottet oder ist es sogar menschenverachtend, wenn man in dieser Situtation eine solche Sprechblase einblendet? Ich fand sie schlicht unpassend. Ich bin andererseits aber auch davon überzeugt, dass Du Dich nicht wirklich damit identifizierst. Weil es nun nur eine Karikatur ist, also Schwamm drüber. Es besteht absolut kein Zusammenhang zum Thema AS oder zu dem, was Wolfgang nun von Anfang in seiner PKH favorisiert hat, und wozu ich noch einmal Stellung bezogen habe. Dein Rechenexempel möchte ich nicht
kommentieren, weil das brotlose Kunst. Die vielen behandelten Patienten, die durch eine Behandlung zusätzlich oder überhaupt Schaden genommen haben, kommen in solchen Zahlenbeispielen leider nicht vor und auch nicht zu Wort. Sie erdulden im stillen Kämmerlein das eine oder andere Übel, das ihnen vielleicht, eine ganze Weile zumindest, hätte noch erspart bleiben können.




> das Video mit Frau Dr. Müller beschreibt nicht meinen Weg, sondern die jemals größte gemachte Studie zum PSA-Screening


Das, lieber Wolfgang ist nicht nur mir schon länger klar geworden, denn Du hast es ja *hier* hinterlegt. 

@Skipper
Hab Dank für den Link von der Martini-Klinik in Sachen AS. Aber auch hier konnte man es sich am Ende nicht verkneifen das zu formulieren:

*"Trotz der günstigen Datenlage für eine sichere aktive Überwachung in dieser Patientenkohorte sollte in jedem Fall der Patient daraufhin gewiesen werden, dass eine verzögerte Therapie die Heilungschancen verringern könnte."

*Die nachfolgende Darstellung beinhaltet doch zusammenfassend noch einmal, dass das Dilemma der unterschiedlichen Bewertungen noch lange nicht ausgestanden ist, sondern man eher auf keinen Konsens kommen wird, weil zu viele Imponderabilien mit im Spiel sind.

"Die derzeit verfügbaren Daten über Nutzen und Risiken bei Mammakarzinom-, Prostatakarzinom- und Kolonkarzinomscreening zeigen, dass Überdiagnosen sehr viel häufiger sind als verhinderte Krebstodesfälle. Dabei ist die Zahl der Überdiagnosen statistisch sicherer bestimmt, ganz einfach weil sie häufiger sind als die verhinderten Krebstodesfälle. Eine screeningbedingte Veränderung der Gesamtmortalität wurde nicht beobachtet. Aufgrund methodischer Mängel und statistischer Anfälligkeit lässt sich mit den vorhandenen Studien nicht belegen, ob der potenzielle Nutzen der Krebsfrüherkennung den potenziellen Schaden überwiegt. Derzeit wird überwiegend unzureichend und unausgewogen positiv über Krebsfrüherkennung informiert. Da für die Leistungserbringer Krebsfrüherkennung mit einem u. U. beträchtlichen finanziellen Interesse verbunden ist, sollte eine neutrale und idealerweise zentrale Einrichtung, an der Experten verschiedener Professionen beteiligt sind (Mediziner, Epidemiologen, Statistiker, Journalisten) Informationen zuverlässig, qualitätsgesichert und an den Bedürfnissen der Betroffenen ausgerichtet zur Verfügung stellen."

*"Besser die Gurke, die man hat, als die Aussicht auf einen Kürbis"
*(Jiddisches Sprichwort)

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,
den Analysen und Zahlenspielen von Wolfgang aus Berlin kann ich i.d.R. durchaus zustimmen. auch mir kamen, je mehr ich mich mit der Materie befasste, wenn auch nicht sehr vertieft, erhebliche Zweifel an den oftmals veröffentlichten oder meist nur irgendwie kolportierten Zahlen bzgl. Heilungsraten, Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeiten usw. Allerdings ist auch die Frage nach der Übertherapie nicht so einfach und eindeutig zu klären, wie das teilweise oben geschieht. Weiß man denn, wie die (Über)Therapierten reagiert hätten, ohne diese (Über)therapie? Verglichen werden sie meines Wissens mit Nichttherapierten.
Egal, wer nun mit welcher Darstellung richtig liegt, Fakt ist, dass das Dilemma, in dem die Dignostizierten stecken, nicht oder nur noch schwieriger zu lösen ist. Bei der momentanen Diagnostik weiß ich nur ungefähr, ob ich zu den Risikopatienten gehöre, weiß nicht, ob meine Therapie anschlägt, weiß nicht, ob sie von dauerhaftem Erfolg oder überflüssig sein wird. Therapiere ich nicht oder im Sinne Wolfgangs durch Lebensänderung, weiß ich das aber genauso wenig. Die Evidenz, dass Krebs durch NEM, Lebenswandel und Ernährung "geheilt" oder zumindest spürbar in seinem Progress gehindert wird, ist m.E. nicht erbracht. Mir sind zuviele Beispiel bekannt, die trotz aller einschlägigen Bemühungen fehlschlugen. Ganz so wie lokale Therapien. Wolfgangs so dezidiert dargebrachte Haltung in allen Ehren, durchaus nachvollziehbar vermittelt, basiert letztlich auf Glauben. Sie kann Anregung für Betroffene sein, genauso wie die als "heile Welt" geschmähten Erfolgsgeschichten (Über)Therapierter. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass Prostatakrebs nicht heilbar ist, sondern der Verlauf von seiner Biologie abhängt, spielt der Umgang damit vielleicht sogar eine untergeordnete Rolle, egal, ob RPE oder Lebenswandel. Jede gezielte Maßnahme kann aber eine Wirkung haben. Lasst uns hoffen, dass die jeweils von uns allen gewählte nur positiv wirkt.
Ich schätze viele der Beiträge in diesem Thread sehr, zwingen sie doch den aufmerksamen Leser zum Überdenken von unkritisch übernommenen Vorurteilen oder vorgefassten Meinungen.
Allen alles Gute
Wassermann
(67 Monate rezidivfrei)

----------


## wassermann

> Wie kann bei mir der Krebs streuen,wenn er noch in der Kapsel drin war?
> Ich war vor der Operation 2 mal in der Röhre ,weiss nicht wie das med.heisst,war alles okay
> Ich wurde eine Woche vor der Operation gründlichst untersucht Blasensp.ecetra alles in Ordnung
> warum sollte mir der Professor nach der OP vorenhalten wenn der Krebs gestreut hätte.
> Ich brauche keine Tabletten zu nehmen
> Ich Esse und Trinke was ich vorher zu mir genommen habe.
> Mein Profil stelle ich nicht ein weil das meine Privatsache ist, nur soviel alle Vierteljahr gehe ich zur Nachsorgeuntersuchung
> die PSA Werte liegen bei 0,001 --0,002 alle anderen Werte auch Top
> war nicht Ikontinent , bin aber Impotent.der Urologe sagt es dauert seine Zeit.
> Und wenn die Potenz nicht zurückkommt gibt es andere Wege und Mittel,hauptsache der Krebs ist raus.


Hallo Johannes,
die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht. Du schreibst munter über deinen Fall, hängst dich aus dem Fenster, hältst dein Profil aber für "Privatsache".
Überdenk das mal.
Gruß und weiter alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Felix,

der Film handelt nicht von der Hyperthermie, sondern bespricht sehr gut verständlich die größte jemals gemachte Studie zum Nutzen von PSA-Screening und somit auch der üblichen schulmedizinischen Therapien.

Ich denke, dieses Forum hier sollte dem Einzelnen einen Nutzen bringen. Wer jedoch 

mit dem Kopf im Sand steckt, 
wer nicht hinterfragen möchte, 
wer keine unterschiedlichen Meinungen ertragen und darüber diskutieren kann, 
wer nur seine eigene Überzeugung bestätigt sehen will, 

sollte lieber Abstand vom Forum halten. Für denjenigen bringt das Forum nichts. Er schädigt sich damit eher als das er einen Nutzen hätte. Ich habe das selbst erlebt und monatelang nicht gelesen. Heute lese ich nur Teilbereiche.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo allerseits,

ich möchte mich für die diversen Beiträge bedanken. Man sieht, dass es unter Unerfahrenen große Wissensdefizite, schon bei aller einfachsten Überlegungen, gibt. Danke für die Aufklärung von Wassermann, Harthmut und Skipper. 

Es ist klar, dass man die verschiedenen Überlegungen nicht ausführlich darstellen kann. Dafür müsste man ein Buch schreiben. Davon gibt es schon genug. Ich möchte mich in klarer, teilweise plakativer Form ausdrücken. 

Man sieht, dass das erforderlich ist, weil Diskutanten nicht mal Willens sind, einen einfachen 20 Minuten Film zu schauen, der die weltgrößte Studie an 162.000 Männern zu Prostatakrebs darstellt.

Beste Grüße an alle

Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Wassermann,

diesem Satz von Dir, "Weiß man denn, wie die (Über)Therapierten reagiert  hätten, ohne diese (Über)therapie?", stimme ich absolut zu! Es bleibt  immer das Dilemma diverser Erkenntnislücken.

Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass nichts Tun falsch ist. Also nur sagen,  ich werde zu 75 % übertherapiert, ich lasse es, es bringt sowieso  nichts - ist falsch. Keiner weiß, zu welcher Gruppe er gehört, nicht vor  und nicht nach einer Behandlung. 

Falsch ist jedoch - nach dieser Studie - jeden Mann "mal eben so" in  schwerwiegende Therapien zu schicken. Jeder sollte somit mindestens etwas tun, wie  Lebensumstellung, Ernährungsumstellung, weiche Therapien usw. Das ist  das Mindeste. Wie ich oben überlegt habe, muss man dies auch tun, wenn  man behandelt wurde. Man weiß nicht, ob man "geheilt" wurde oder nicht. 

Wer Krebs nicht als _den_ Warnschuss verstanden hat, hat nichts begriffen, oder ist von unbeschwertem Gemüt.

Noch ein Aspekt aus dem Video, den ich bereits seit einigen Jahren für  plausibel halte. Prostatakrebs ist in dem klassischen Sinne keine  Krankheit, sondern eine Altersentwicklung. Deshalb trifft es mit  Sicherheit jeden Mann, ab einem Alter von 80 Jahren fast zu 100 %. Es  ist praktisch wie Gelenkverschleiß oder andere Alterserscheinungen. Aus  solchen Überlegungen ergeben sich auch Lösungsansätze. In der Welt  arbeiten tausende Wissenschaftler daran, Alterserscheinungen  aufzuhalten. Denn, was nützt es wenn die Menschen immer älter werden,  aber nicht gesund bleiben?

Somit muss sich die Behandlung von Prostatakrebs darauf konzentrieren,  diesen Prozess, wenn er zu schnell abläuft, dem normalen,  altersgerechten Verlauf wieder anzupassen. 

Andere Überlegungen, ob der Tumor eher eine "Hilfskonstruktion" des  Körpers ist, diverse "aus dem Ruder gelaufene" Prozesse, "in Schach" zu  halten, will ich gar nicht weiter erörtern. Danach dürfte man einen  Tumor schon gar nicht entfernen oder bestrahlen. Da gibt es viele  Überlegungen in verschiedene Richtungen. 

Bisher gibt es keine  allgemein anerkannte Theorie für die Entstehung von Prostatakrebs. 10 Wissenschaftler/Ärzte 10 Meinungen. Das  geht von Genmutationen, über Chromosomen"verschiebung, Schädigung der  Atmungskette der Mitochondrien bis zur Psyche. Das gehört nicht zum  Thema dieser Studie. Letztendlich sind viele diese Überlegungen in der  Studie irgendwie enthalten. 

Es wurde aber nur das Endergebnis nach 10 Jahren an 162.000 Männern ermittelt,  und dieses sagt, dass _frühzeitig_, _schulmedizinisch_ behandelte Patienten _durchschnittlich_ keinen Vorteil gegenüber Patienten haben, die erst nach zufälliger  Entdeckung oder nach Auftreten von Symptomen behandelt werden.

Ich hoffe, wir diskutieren weiter. 

Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Skipper,

die von der Martiniklinik aufgeführten Zahlen haben einen entscheidenden Mangel. Es werden für unterschiedlich alte Männer Ergebnisse betrachtet und in eine Tabelle eingefügt. Das macht keinen Sinn. Wenn ein Mann, beispielsweise mit 50 Jahren, behandelt wird, muss man das Ergebnis mit einem 60-jährigen vergleichen, der ebenfalls 10 Jahre überlebt hat. Somit wären bei dem 50-jährigen 20 Jahre der Maßstab. Auch darauf geht Frau Dr. Müller im Video ein und weist auf fehlerhafte Betrachtung der Studie hin. Denn damit verschwindet der kleine Vorteil des PSA-Screenings restlos. 

Wenn Prof. Huland 40 Jahre alte Männer operieren würde, was er ja bei entsprechenden Indikationen letztendlich anstrebt, würde diese schon nach normalem Menschenverstand ohne Behandlung 20 Jahre lang keine Probleme bekommen. (Wir reden hier nicht von speziellem hoch aggressivem Krebs, der äußerst selten ist.)

Je früher operiert wird, desto länger lebt man mit möglichen Nebenwirkungen. Allerdings, nach heutiger schulmedizinischer Auffassung - entgegen den Erkenntnissen der Studie - muss man natürlich operieren, so lange der Tumor in der Kapsel ist und der Patient - zumindest vor der Operation - gesund ist. Zu der ebenfalls schulmedizinischen Auffassung zu Mikrometastasen wurde oben geschrieben. Hätte man solche, ich gehe bei mir sicherheitshalber davon aus, machte eine Tumorentfernung ebenfalls keinen Sinn, weil der Krebs schon gestreut hat.

Schulmedizinisch betrachtet, sieht es wirklich nicht gut aus. Da hilft alles Wunschdenken von Huland & Co. nichts.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Felix*

> Das Video "Warum ich Prostatahyperthermie mache", von Frau Dr. Marianne Müller dauert ca. 20 Minuten und ist hier zu finden.





> Hallo Felix, der Film handelt nicht von der Hyperthermie, sondern bespricht sehr gut verständlich die größte jemals gemachte Studie zum Nutzen von PSA-Screening und somit auch der üblichen schulmedizinischen Therapien.


Hallo Wolfgang, damit haben sich weitere Diskussionen mit Dir erledigt. 

Vorträge höre ich mir erst an, nachdem ich mich über Inhalte (hier Prostatahyperthermie) und Dozenten informiert habe.

Ich möchte ich Dir abschließend versichern, dass ich mich nicht zu dieser Kategorie zähle

mit dem Kopf im Sand steckt,
wer nicht hinterfragen möchte,
wer keine unterschiedlichen Meinungen ertragen und darüber diskutieren kann,
wer nur seine eigene Überzeugung bestätigt sehen will

und über die ERSPC-Studie seit 2009 gut informiert bin.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute
Felix

----------


## Joh.BO

Hallo Wolfgang aus Berlin!
Ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Leuten die den Kopf in den Sand stecken ectr.
Frage mich aber folgendes:
Warum habe sowohl der verstorbene Apple Gründer und der verstorbene slowenische Staatschef die beide an Krebs gestorben sind und auf alternative Medizin gesetzt haben,kurz vor ihrem Tod öffentlich darauf hingewiesen haben daß sie den verkehrten med.Weg gegangen sind.
Für mich ist hiermit die Diskussion mit Dir beendet.
Gruß Johannes der dir mit Deiner eigenen Therapie ein gesundes langes Leben wünscht.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Wolfgang,
einige deiner Aussagen kann ich voll teilen:
 z.Bsp."Falsch ist jedoch - nach dieser Studie - jeden Mann "mal eben so" in schwerwiegende Therapien zu schicken. Jeder sollte somit mindestens etwas tun, wie Lebensumstellung, Ernährungsumstellung, weiche Therapien usw. Das ist das Mindeste. Wie ich oben überlegt habe, muss man dies auch tun, wenn man behandelt wurde. Man weiß nicht, ob man "geheilt" wurde oder nicht. "

- gesunde Ernährung /an der asiatischen orientiert ( dort gibt es sehr wenig Prostatakrebs )
-ausreichend Bewegung
-Sozialkontakte
und eine positive Lebenseinstellung (Psyche) , dies alles stärkt unser Immunsystem.

Fr.Dr.Müller betreibt eine Praxis , in der ihre Patienten immer weniger und diese auch noch älter werden. Das hat Auswirkungen auf ihren Praxisumsatz. Also überlegt sie, was sie ihren Patienten anbieten könnte. Aus der Analyse ihrer Kundenkartei und Gespräche mit Patienten weis sie um die Angst der Männer vor OP`s und die Angst vor Verlust der Männlichkeit. Ihr Vortrag ist für mich Marketing in eigener Sache. 

Bei einigen deiner Ansichten bin ich jedoch anderer Meinung. Eine Heilung einer Krebserkrankung ist mit klassischer Schulmedizin auch langfristig ohne Änderung der Lebensumstände und ohne LEF-Produkte möglich und erfolgt zum Glück Tausendfach. Ein guter Freund wurde als 20 jähriger wegen Lymphdrüsenkrebs bestrahlt und feierte dieses Jahr seinen 50 Geburtstag.( seit 30 Jahren ohne Rezidiv) 
Ich hoffe du hast den Zeitpunkt zur Intervention nicht verpasst , da dein PSA inzwischen über 11 steht. Die Martiniklinik in HH kann ich dir uneingeschränkt empfehlen . Lass dich doch dort einmal unverbindlich beraten. ( Dies ist ernst gemeint)
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Franky

Ich habe mich jetzt auch -nach reiflicher Überlegung und Einholung einer Zweitmeinung- zur Radikaloperation entschlossen. Diese wird in der Missio-Klinik Würzburg bei Dr. Schön gemacht. Die Unsicherheit und die ständigen Überlegungen und viele Meinungen haben mich schon zu viel verunsichert und meinen Alltag bestimmt.
Wenns denn gemacht wurde, sehen wir weiter. Ich verlasse mich da auf die Hinweise des Doc.
Man muss sich entscheiden, dass wurde mir klar.
Gruß aus dem Fränkischen.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Franky,

viel Glück. Trotzdem, gehe sicherheitshalber davon aus, dass es nach einer Operation wieder so wie vorher sein kann. Um die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür zu verringern, sollte man einiges an seinem Leben ändern. Skipper hat dazu ein paar Tipps geschrieben. Es gibt beispielsweise eine kleine englische Untersuchung an Männern mit RPE. Diejenigen, die wenig Fast Food zu sich genommen haben, hatten weniger Rezidive. Fast Food steht u.a. für schlechte, "schnelle" Kohlenhydrate (Insulinanstieg, unterschwellige Entzündungen im Körper) und schlechte Fette (u.a. falsche Balance zwischen Omega 3- und Omega 6 -Fettsäuren). Das Thema Kohlenhydrate und Fette kann man bei Budwig und Coy und anderen nachlesen. Die von Skipper angesprochene Psyche, hat nach recht weitgehend anerkannter Meinung, einen Einfluss, insbesondere auf das Immunsystem. Frau Dr. Fryda ist da noch weiter gegangen und hat ihre Patienten mit einer Anti-Adrenalin-Behandlung geheilt, mit Auswirkungen auf Insulin und Noradrenalin. RuStra hatte vor ein paar Jahren noch mit ihr telefoniert. Leider ist sie bereits gestorben, ich glaube im Alter von 97 Jahren.

Ich persönlich bin nicht der Meinung, dass Nahrungsergänzungsmittel nachträglich, nach Auftreten des Krebses, einen überragenden Einfluss auf das Krebsgeschehen haben. Da gibt es regelmäßig neue Erfolgsmeldungen. Es kommt aber ein Baustein zum anderen. 

Ein weiteres Thema ist die direkte Einstellung/Beeinflussung der Hormone. Vorbeugung und Behandlung mit Testosteron und Progesteron (u.a. 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmung) beginnen langsam Befürworter zu finden. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Skipper,

danke für Deinen Rat. Ich weiß das zu würdigen. Erst, wenn man in die Kiste springt, ist man schlauer. Ein Freund, Arzt, warnt mich regelmäßig vor Metastasen. Er hat genug Menschen damit untergehen sehen. 

Wenn man in meine Grafik bei myprostate.eu schaut, in die logarithmische Darstellung, sieht man, dass mein PSA, jetzt bei etwas über 11, seit Jahren linear ansteigt. Das PSA ist in 10 Jahren um ca. 9 angestiegen. Bleibt das so, bin ich mit 69 Jahren bei PSA 20, und mit 79 bei PSA 40. Bleibt der Verlauf linear, ist das nichts besonderes. Da gibt es im Forum Leute, die das locker aushalten, und auch einen netten Menschen im BPS-Vorstand. 

Zusätzlich habe ich diesen PSA-Verlauf nach der Methode Glättli auswerten lassen. Auch dort nichts besonderes.  

Man sieht an beiden vorgenannten Auswertungsverfahren, wie *wichtig* es sein kann, seinen *langjährigen PSA-Verlauf* zu haben. Da gebe ich Knut Krüger absolut Recht. Ich habe mich dann aber nicht den Schlussfolgerungen der operierenden Zunft angeschlossen, sondern bin meinen eigenen Weg, ohne Arzt, gegangen. Einen Urologen habe ich, quasi in altmodischem Glauben, noch für die DRU benötigt. Ich kenne jemanden, der mit PSA 1,9 einen tastbaren Tumor hat. Zum Glück lag dieser so, dass er tastbar war. So kann diese Person ebenfalls rechtzeitig einen Weg suchen. Sonst hätte sich dieser Mann in Sicherheit gewogen, denn der heutige Standard-Urologe bekommt erst ab ca. PSA 4 Angst. 

Man sieht aber auch an meinem Beispiel, dass man den PSA-Verlauf nutzen kann, sich ein paar Jahre für die Entscheidungsfindung Zeit zu lassen.

Der *Apo10 Score*, ein Test auf verstärkte Proliferation, der auf malignes Geschehen schließen lässt, ist nicht optimal. Da ich bisher nur eine negative Feinnadelbiopsie hatte, ist dies im Gegensatz dazu ein klarer Hinweis auf einen malignen Tumor. 

Ein *Cholin 11 PET/CT* hat kein klaren Befund, aber einen suspekten Bereich gezeigt. Metastasen konnten nicht gefunden werden. Diese sind auch erst ab einer bestimmten Größe sichtbar. Wie bereits oben geschrieben, gehe ich persönlich immer von Streuung des Krebses bzw. Mikrometastasen aus. Somit unternehme ich alles, um meine Knochen dicht zu machen. Dafür auch ein großer Teil der NEM und Sport. 

Der *EDIM-Test auf das TKTL1-Gen* liegt knapp unter dem schlechten Bereich. Da setzte ich  zur Zeit mit Kohlenhydratreduktion und Fetten an. Wenn man an Warburg,  Budwig und Coy glaubt, kann man damit Krebszellen, die bereits dauerhaft  auf Vergärung umgeschaltet haben, in die Apoptose treiben.

Im Frühjahr, nach einer dreimonatigen Reise, mache ich vorsorglich eine *transurethrale Hyperthermie*, die auch an die, zum Glück noch geringe, Hyperplasie ran geht. Deshalb bin ich auf die Internetseite gestoßen. Das von mir verlinkte Video hat aber nichts mit Hyperthermie, bis auf einen Satz am Ende des Vortrages, zu tun. Es gibt dort allerdings einen Vortrag zur Wirksamkeit der Hyperthermie, der ungefähr heißt "Wo bleibt die Evidenz?".

Die drei gemachten Untersuchungen liefern Kontrollwerte für den Erfolg der Hyperthermie. Ich gehe da lieber auf Nummer sicher. Der PSA-Wert ist mir dann doch etwas schwachbrüstig in seiner Aussagekraft. Stanzbiopsien halte ich für suboptimal.  

Jeder muss seinen Weg finden. Das Forum dient dazu, sich auszutauschen. Ich bin immer dafür, eine klare Meinung zu haben. Das hilft dem anderen, wenn er die Meinung als gut gemeint wahrnimmt. Oft ist es auch wichtig, hartnäckig zu bleiben. Mancher bekommt seine Erkenntnis nicht sofort. Mein heutiger Weg ist aus dem Forum entstanden,* teilweise in Umkehrung der Ratschläge*, und jahrelanger täglicher Beschäftigung mit dem Thema. 

Man kann sich aber auch verrennen. Deswegen nochmals Danke für Deinen Hinweis.

Wolfgang

----------


## skipper

Hallo Wolfgang,
wünsche dir viel Glück auf deinem speziellen Weg. Es würde mich freuen , wenn du uns weiterhin an deren Ergebnissen und an deinen Überlegungen teilhaben lässt.
Nur so kommt Vielfalt ins Forum. Dafür gebührt dir Anerkennung.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wolfgang,




> Gibt es bitte in diesem Forum noch jemanden, der Zahlen lesen kann, oder wollt Ihr nur Eure Therapien bestätigt sehen?


Ich kann Zahlen lesen und unvoreingenommen hinterfragen. Die ERSPC Studie 2009 hatten wir schon vor zwei Jahren diskutiert und wegen mangelhaften Designe als ungeeignet für die Screeningfrage verworfen.
Was ist Screening? Wikipedia sagt hierzu

Für eine Untersuchung, die als Reihenuntersuchung bei möglichst vielen Menschen eine möglichst frühe Angabe zur Wahrscheinlichkeit des Vorliegens von bestimmten Krankheiten oder Risikofaktoren ermöglichen soll und somit meist als Vorsorgeuntersuchung bezeichnet wird, obgleich beim Vorliegen auffälliger Werte erst durch nachfolgende diagnostische Untersuchungen die Früherkennung von Krankheiten möglich ist.

Die Studie erfüllt den Punkt hohe Probandenzahl aber fehlt bei dem Punkt Reihenuntersuchung, denn zwei Messungen in acht Jahren fallen wohl eher unter Stochastik = Zufallsbefund und nicht unter Screening. Das Ergebnis dieser Studie besagt nur, dass der PSA-Wert mit  Prostatakrebs korreliert und dass zwei Messwerte in acht Jahren für eine sichere Beurteilung zu wenig sind. Deshalb ist die Studie nicht für die Beurteilung des PSA-Screenings geeignet, da ihr Designe nicht darauf ausgelegt wurde. Dies wird auch nicht dadurch besser, dass Du ein Video und eine Ärztin, die wirtschaftliche Eigeninteressen vertritt, und nun auch noch einen Professor als Beweismittel anführst, da der Diskussionsansatz falsch ist, denn die Studie ist keine Basis für oder gegen das PSA-Screening.
Mich persönlich stört noch sehr, dass nun Ärzte und Professoren Deiner Argumentation ein besonderes Gewicht geben sollen, da Du im allgemeinen an dieser Zunft kein gutes Haar lässt. Das macht Dich nicht glaubwürdiger. Es ist immer schlecht, wenn man seinen eigenen Weg zur Weltanschauung macht und nach Bestätigung lechzt.

Ich möchte es nicht bei diesen allgemeinen Ausführungen belassen und anhand eines Beispiels die Ungeeignetheit dieser Studie für die Screeningfrage aufzeigen, und ich erlaube mir dafür Deinen PSA-Verlauf zu verwenden. Gehen wir einmal davon aus, dass Du ein Studienproband gewesen wärest.

Fallbeispiel 1
Die erste Messung wurde 2004 gemacht und hätte mit dem Wert 3,63 keine weiteren Konsequenzen gehabt.
Die zweite Kontrollmessung erfolgte Mai 2008 und hätte mit dem Wert von 4,6 wohl auch noch keine Konsequenzen ausgelöst.

Fallbeispiel 2
Die erste Messung wurde 2004 gemacht und hätte mit dem Wert 3,63 keine weiteren Konsequenzen gehabt.
Die zweite Messung erfolgte diesmal zufällig im Juli 2009 und hätte mit dem Wert von 9,73 eine Stanzbiopsie bedeutet.
Nachstehend habe ich dies einmal graphisch dargestellt.



Dein PSA-Verlauf beweist den stochastischen Charakter dieser Studie, so dass sich weitere Erläuterungen wohl erübrigen.
Aber Dein PSA-Verlauf sagt noch viel mehr, denn er ist eine tolle Bestätigung des von mir propagierten PSA-Screenings mit graphischer Darstellung mit der Kernaussage

Die langfristige PSA-Entwicklung über Jahre erfasst und grafisch dargestellt hat eine große Aussagekraft und liefert mit die entscheidenden Informationen, ob Abwarten (AS/WW) vertretbar oder weiterführende Maßnahmen angesagt sind.

Das Besondere an Deinem PSA-Verlauf sind die Werteschwankungen, wobei uns aber der gute Bill mit einem Klick den Trendverlauf zeigt. Interessehalber habe ich in nachstehender Grafik auch den exponentiellen Trend (rot) mit dargestellt. Deine PSA-Entwicklung hat bis jetzt keine exponentielle Komponente, so dass AS/WW weiter vertretbar ist. (Ich habe die Darstellung ab 2004 begonnen, da ab diesem Zeitpunkt regelmäßig gemessen wurde.)



Nun möchte ich Deine Zahlenzitate aus der Studie kommentieren. Es erstaunt mich immer wieder, wie widerspruchslos, wie gierig die Zahlen aufgenommen werden, die das eigene Weltbild bestätigen.

60 von 162000

Eine dumme Argumentation, die dem mangelhaften Studiendesigne zu zuordnen ist. Wir sind uns doch einig, dass diese 162000 Männer alle einmal sterben werden, d.h. rund 3% an PK, was aufgerundet ~5000 sind. Und um diese 5000 geht es, die mit Vorsorgemaßnahmen reduziert werden sollen, und eine hervorragende Vorsorgemaßnahme ist das von mir propagierte PSA-Screening.

820 Männer mit PCa, davon 7 gerettet = 0,85%

Woher weiß man, dass 7 gerettet wurden? Was sind die Kriterien? Die Beobachtungszeit war nur neun Jahre. Was ist mit den restlichen 813 Männern? Werden diese alle an PK sterben oder wurden diese alle übertherapiert? Es ist eine unsinnige Aussage, und so wie Deine 75 % Übertherapierten eine hohe Hausnummer sind, sind die 0,85 % Geretteten eine niedrige Hausnummer.
Über Jahre gilt nun schon, dass etwa 20 % der Neudiagnostizierten an PK versterben, wobei im zitierten Beispiel der Prozentsatz aufgrund des stochastischen Screenings etwas geringer sein wird. Es geht also darum diese voraussichtlich etwa 160 PK-Toten aus obigem Beispiel durch das Screening zu reduzieren.

75 % Übertherapie

Auf Basis der Studienzielsetzung Vorhersage eines klinisch gutartigen Verlaufes durch die DNA-Bildzytometrie
bei Niedrigrisikopatienten mit Mikrokarzinomen der Prostata hatte ich mit den vorliegenden Zahlen/Statistiken im entsprechenden Thread eine Abschätzung vorgenommen mit dem Ergebnis von 20% Übertherapierten. LR hat eine US-Quelle zitiert mit 25% und Prof. Böcking spricht von 10%.
Nun mache ich einmal Statistik in Art der Frau Dr. Müller:

Von 100 % versterben 20 % an PK.
75 % werden übertherapiert
und 5 % rettet Frau Müller mit Hyperthermie.

Ich wünsche Dir weiter das glückliche Händchen für Deine Therapie, das Lebensglück, dass Dein diploider Tumor keine Progression erfährt, und die Erkenntnis, dass PSA-Screening Männer rettet.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Joh.BO

Donnerwetter Knut Krüger
Das ist ne Hausnummer !!!!! alle Achtung
Gruß Johannes

----------


## dillinger

Ja, Hr. Krüger, das nennt man "Nägel mit Köpfe"
danke!
gruss, dillinger

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Knut,

ich danke Dir nicht für den Beitrag mit diversen in Bezug auf meine Person falschen und verunglimpfenden Anwürfen. Ich spüre Hass auf jemanden, der versucht differenziert zu denken und sich nicht in allgemeinen Denkschemata bewegt. 

Geistiger Stillstand verhindert Fortschritt, sachliche Diskussion fördert ihn. 

Deine Unterstellungen zu dem Beitrag von Frau Dr. Müller sind polemischer Natur und haben nichts mit dem Vortrag oder der Sache zu tun.

 Der von Dir abwertend aufgeführte Professor ist ein hoch gelobter Schulmediziner und Urologe. Er müsste Dir somit besonders am Herzen liegen, beim BPS ist es jedenfalls so. Möglicherweise  bereitet es Dir Probleme, wenn jemand anfängt, abweichend von bisherigen Dogmen zu denken. Es gibt zum Glück viele Wissenschaftler und einige Urologen und Onkologen, die die Pfade der Wiederholung der immer gleichen Dogmen verlassen haben und neu nachdenken. Wenn es nicht so wäre, gäbe es keinen Fortschritt. 

Der Beitrag in "Der Onkologe" vom März 2011, in dem diverse Screening-Methoden, und auch die Studie zum PSA-Screening, analysiert werden, wurde von drei Autoren unterzeichnet. 

Einer davon ist der von Dir verachtete Dr. H.H. Dubben. Dieser hat die Art, Ergebnisse so zu bewerten, wie sie sich darstellen und nicht, wie man sie sich wünscht. Vor allem operiert er nicht mit relativen Prozenten, die jeden noch so kleinen Unterschied bedeutend erscheinen lassen.

Wunschdenken bestimmt nicht meine Überlegungen zur Bewältigung von Krebs.

Wie Du an dem aktuellen Beitrag aus "Der Onkologe" erkennen kannst, ist die Diskussion über die Studie eben nicht abgeschlossen. Die differenzierte Betrachtung von Krebs beginnt überhaupt erst, nach jahrzehntelangem Stillstand, ein wenig Fahrt aufzunehmen. 

Zum Glück schaffen es immer mehr schulmedizinisch geprägte Wissenschaftler und Ärzte, modernes und lange bekanntes Wissen (Beispiel: Warburg Effekt Nobelpreis 1931, Dr. Budwig) miteinander zu verbinden. 

Beste Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo,

das Forum braucht Substanz. Da lobe ich mir den Beitrag von Knut. 

Die beiden (von Knut sicher nicht bestellten) Claquere danach, sollten sich fortbilden, um ausreichend Substanz für eigene, dem Forum gewinnbringende Beiträge, zu erwerben.  

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

möglicherweise haben die von Dir nur als Beifallsspender eingeschätzten Forumsbenutzer ganz andere Qualitäten. Einer zumindest hat neben seinen zahlreichen im Profil geschilderten Vorlieben ein interessantes Steckenpferd, für das er die für das Profil limitierten Zeichen fast voll einsetzt. Er sammelt nämlich dort ihn besonders beeindruckende Ausschnitte aus etlichen Forumsbeiträgen. Immerhin hat das doch zweifellos Niveau, und so kann man komprimiert dort vermeintliche Highlights nachlesen.


*"Der Klügere gibt nach, aber nicht auf"
*(Rupert Schützbach)

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
stochastische Verfahren haben in der wissenschaftlichen Methodik einen anerkannten Stellenwert. Die Methode beansprucht, mit ihrer zufälligen Auswahl in großen statistischen Mengen einen repräsentativen Durchschnitt darstellen und so auch Prognosen für die Zukunft treffen zu können. Ausreißer nach oben oder nach unten werden dabei statistisch egalisiert. Auf den Einzelfall bezogen, kann man immer die vermeintliche Untauglichkeit der Methode beweisen. 
Dennoch: Dass der Vorteil eines PSA-Screenings statistisch schlüssig nachgewiesen werden kann, scheint mir ebensowenig bewiesen oder beweisbar wie das Gegenteil. Zuviele ungesicherte Annahmen gehen in die Prämissen ein.
Nehmen wir einfach die Extreme: Ein 80-Jähriger stirbt an Herzversagen oder anderer Krankheit, wußte aber nicht, dass er einen T3 hatte, der PSA auf 110 stand und seine Lymphknoten bereits befallen waren. Probleme hatte er keine und er hatte deswegen nie den PSA überprüfen lassen. 15 Jahre zuvor hatte er noch einen T1. Ein Screening hätte ihn mit 70 oder 75 vielleicht mit einem T2 und PSA 12 erwischt und ihm wäre mit Sicherheit eine lokale Therapie angeraten worden.  Keiner hätte ihm guten Gewissens von einer Therapie abraten können. In der Statistik dient dieser Fall dem Argument, PSA-Screening würde keine Menschenleben retten und als Behandelter wäre er ein Fall von Übertherapie.
Nehmen wir nun an, der 80-Jährige wäre nicht an Herzversagen, sondern mit 75 an seinem Prostatakrebs verstorben. 10 bis 15 Jahre zuvor hätte er noch die Chance einer Heilung gehabt, wenn er sich einem PSA-Screening unterzogen hätte und sein Krebs noch in einem kurablem Stadium befand. Nun dient der Fall argumentativ dem Pro-PSA-Screening. Mag sein, die Therapie wäre nicht kurativ gewesen, vielleicht sogar mit bösen Nebenwirkungen oder seine Morbidität hätte sich derart beschleunigt, dass er mit 75 dennoch gestorben wäre, vielleicht sogar früher. Dann wäre er wieder ein Fall, der gegen das Screening spricht. Keiner weiß vorher, wie sein Krankheitsfall ausgeht  mit oder ohne Therapie.
Ich halte die Statistiken, die sagen Screening bringt keinen höheren Nutzen als Schaden, nicht unbedingt für so daneben. Nur muß man wissen, dass diese Position mit einer gehörigen Portion Zynismus durchwoben ist. Man läßt einzelne hopps gehen, um andere vor Überdiagnose und Übertherapie zu bewahren. Was statistisch wahr ist  ob diese Wahrheit nun statistisch erzeugt oder authentisch ist  muß im Einzelfall noch lange nicht gelten, und das ist entscheidend, denn der Einzelfall ist mein Leben. Deshalb bin ich für Screening. Wer nicht will, braucht es ja nicht zu machen.
Die Karrikatur vom LowRoad drückt das Dilemma wunderbar aus. 
Prostatakrebs ist nachweislich ein langsam wachsender Krebs, statistisch gesehen. Aber auch jeder kann bei sich nachprüfen, wie rasch er wächst. Dass man auch für die Wachstumsbegrenzung was tun kann, dafür finden wir auch Beispiele hier im Forum. Ich finde es immer wieder schade, wenn bei so vielen Haustierkrebsen die Chance vergeutet wird, ohne invasive Therapie auszukommen, weil Ärzte wie Patienten zu schnell den OP-Tisch oder die Röhre vorziehen. Wäre dies anders, würden sicherlich auch die Statistiken anders aussehen und deutlicher für Screening sprechen.
Schade finde ich auch, wenn hier im Forum manchmal sachliche und soziale Kompetenz so weit auseinanderfallen.

----------


## dillinger

Hallo, Wolfgang aus Berlin
..
du meintest wohl: CLAQUEURE  :Blinzeln:  [das ganz nebenbei]

meine "Fortbildung" besteht im Querlesen der Beiträge dieses so wertvollen Forums.

Substanz erwerben für gewinnbringende Beiträge überlasse ich anderen..

Dir noch alles Gute für Deinen Therapieweg (es gibt so viele, seufz)

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Dillinger,

ich liefere hiermit das fehlende "u" nach. Claqueure ist sowieso nicht der zutreffende Ausdruck, da ihr von niemandem bestellt wart. Besser wäre also "nicht bestellte, unqualifizierte Klatscher" gewesen.

Im Übrigen halte ich das Forum nicht nur für wertvoll, sondern gleichzeitig auch für sehr gefährlich, wenn ich die teilweise so locker, luftig, leichte Art der Vergabe von individuellen therapeutischen Vorschlägen anschaue. Und das nicht selten bei neuen Mitgliedern, die kaum drei Daten im Profil haben.

Da würde ich die Ferndiagnose eines Computers vorziehen, wenn er mit Wissen allseitig informierter Experten - und nicht nur der Leitlinienkommission - gespeist ist.

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Deshalb bin ich für Screening. Wer nicht will, braucht es ja nicht zu machen.
> Die Karrikatur vom LowRoad drückt das Dilemma wunderbar aus. 
> Prostatakrebs ist nachweislich ein langsam wachsender Krebs, statistisch gesehen. Aber auch jeder kann bei sich nachprüfen, wie rasch er wächst. Dass man auch für die Wachstumsbegrenzung was tun kann, dafür finden wir auch Beispiele hier im Forum. Ich finde es immer wieder schade, wenn bei so vielen Haustierkrebsen die Chance vergeutet wird, ohne invasive Therapie auszukommen, weil Ärzte wie Patienten zu schnell den OP-Tisch oder die Röhre vorziehen. Wäre dies anders, würden sicherlich auch die Statistiken anders aussehen und deutlicher für Screening sprechen.


Hallo Hartmuth,

Du schreibst genau das, was ich in diesem Thema klar ausgedrückt habe. Ich bin für Screening, aber...

Die Betrachtungen von Dir, aber auch von Knut, sind sinnvoll und vielleicht zutreffend. 

Wäre das der Fall, hätte die Urologenschaft aus 60 Männern von 162.000 keinen Vorteil von 20 % machen dürfen. Dies geschah vorrangig aus Profitinteresse, oder bei denen, die das wiederholen, was ihnen ihre Verbände vorkauen, aus Ignoranz bzw. Dummheit. 


Beste Grüße an alle

Wolfgang

----------


## Joh.BO

Wollte mich eigentlich nicht mehr zu Wolfgang aus Berlin melden, aber so wie ich das sehe--er bezeichnet dillinger und mich als unqualifizierte Klatscher--
haben dillinger und ich die bessere Art zuleben, wir leben beide bewusst und gut,brauchen uns nicht mit solchen Problemen wie Wolgang aus Berlin zu beschäftigen,brauchen nicht dauernd zu widerlegen und in Fachbüchern herumzuwälzen.
Es ist wohl seine Berufung sei es ihm gegönnt.
Gruß
Johannes

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wolfgang,

Deine erste Stellungnahme ist in der ersten Erregung sehr emotionell ausgefallen. Ich kann Dich beruhigen, ich verspüre keinen Hass. Warum auch? Ich habe noch nie jemanden gehasst.

Auch verachte ich nicht Herrn Dubben, da ich ihn nicht kenne. Ich kenne nur seine Aussagen zu der Studie, und die sind abstrus, wobei ich dies begründen kann im Gegensatz zu der Person, die dies Wort populär gemacht hat.

Ich habe auch nichts gegen Schulmediziner oder alternativen Wissenschaftlern sondern nur darauf hingewiesen, dass mich Titel nicht beeindrucken.
Meine Stellungnahme war sachlich mit ein paar moderaten Pointierungen, die ich mir aufgrund Deiner Aussage, dass Du Dir die plakative Darstellung vorbehältst, damit wir Dich auch verstehen, und Deinen provokativen Aussagen und Fragestellung an uns arme Forumswürstchen, nicht verkneifen konnte.

Abschließend interessiert mich, ob es zum sachlichen Teil noch eine Stellungnahme gibt, oder es akzeptiert ist, dass PSA-Screening Menschenleben rettet.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Knut,

wie schon in der Antwort an Harmuth und auch bereits im Verlauf meiner Beiträge regelmäßig wiederholt, bin ich selbstverständlich für frühzeitiges, regelmäßiges PSA-Screening, aber nicht für den auch hier im Forum regelmäßig propagierten Automatismus. Ich bin auch gegen Leitlinien-Active-Surveillance, weil das auf den selben Automatismus hinausläuft. 

Ich selbst profitiere davon, dass ich zeitige Zahlen habe. Meine Entscheidung, erst einmal ohne klassische Schulmedizin auszukommen, war Anfangs nur durch den einfachen PSA-Verlauf begründet. Zwischenzeitlich gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten wie PCA3, EDIM, PET/CT, PET/MRT, Glättli. usw. 

Logarithmische Darstellung des PSA, weiter verbessert, habe ich bereits mit der Auswertung von Glättli gemacht, als noch niemand außer ihm auf die Idee gekommen war. Den Tipp zu Herrn Glättli hatte ich von Prof. Böcking. 

Leider hat der BPS es versäumt, diesen Mann für sich zu gewinnen, der für seine Idee kein Geld haben wollte. Nun kann man diese Auswertung von PSA-Werten irgendwo im Internet kaufen, allerdings für bezahlbares Geld. (Selbst Reinardo könnte sich das leisten)

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Dillinger,

wenn's sonst nichts zu beanstanden gibt, siehe Auszug aus Deiner Sammlung:



> ...Bitte, hier lesen. Dann auch diesen Artikel. Und noch das und das und das. [VielLeser&-Schreiberling/Stenotypist/Cyberchonder/Hobbymediziner Harald1933 aka HARRO, Pinguin, etc-pp-bla-bla-bla 12.Nov2011 4 Monate Forumsaktivität = 300!!! Beiträge]


herrlich komprimiertes Verständnis für eine Forumsaktivität. Den Vielleser mag man durchgehen lassen. Ansonsten Fehlanzeige, was die mir zugedachten Fähigkeiten oder Besonderheiten anbelangt. Die gerügte Forumsaktivität - in Deiner Auslegung die Anzahl der Beiträge - beweist doch immerhin, dass nicht nur gelesen wird. Mir graut vor dem Gedanken, dass sich die von Dir als Schreiberlinge - nur Du bist eher ein Neutrum - bezeichneten wirklichen Aktivisten aus gestählten Schreibern zusammensetzen würden, die in etwa Deinen Schreibstil pflegen.
Nun hast Du Dich auch noch aufgeschwungen, fehlende Buchstaben öffentlich anzuprangern. Claquere oder Claqueure, der Hinweis war auch so verständlich. Und sogar Google erkennt Claquer http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claqueur Hier gibt's Hinweise zum Selbstdenken und dessen Vermeidung.
http://jennyger.blog.de/2011/09/18/m...etzt-11868816/

Cyberchonder: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyberchondrie
Au weia, auch das noch - hoffentlich merkt meine Frau das nicht so bald.

*"Ein Plagiator ist ein Mann, dessen Lieder schon gesungen worden sind, bevor er sie komponiert hat"
*(Robert Stolz)

----------


## winu1958

kurz und Bündig: Ich war im letzten Jahr 52 als ich vom Urologen heimgeschickt wurde, werder durch abtasten, durch den Pisstrichter und durch Utraschall hatte er einene Befund. Zwei Tage später kam der PSA: "40". Nach Biopsie (alle 8 Zylinder über 85% positiv - T3 ) die unverzügliche Entfernung mit Lymphen und Samenblasen und Nerven links. Seit nun 16 Monaten laufend Hormonblokade (3Mt unterbruch) zwischendurch ein Versuch mit Casodex. Momentaner PSA 4.8 - da könnt ihr euch ausrechnen wie lange ich noch habe!!   Hätte ich den PSA ab 35 regelmässig machen lassen wäre mit Sicherheit noch was zu machen gewesen ! Aber in der Schweiz machen die Ärzte den nur über 50 !

----------


## Harald_1933

Nachstehend zum geduldigen Durchlesen noch mal ein paar Fakten und Erfahrenswerte ohne Verwendung von das und das und das, einfach nur so:

http://www.klinikum-karlsruhe.com/in...screening.html


http://www.krebsinformation.de/theme...herkennung.php


http://www.radiologie-nuklearmedizin...ning.46.0.html


http://www.krebsinformation.de/tumor...herkennung.php


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/fr...anke-1.1011415


http://assets.krebsliga.ch/downloads...a_150507_d.pdf

Übrigens, ich persönlich habe keine Probleme mit Massen-Screening, was ohnehin freiwillig ist, aber in Deutschland nicht von der oder den GKV bezahlt wird. Wenn jemand damit für seine persönliche Entscheidungsfindung einen Nutzen ziehen kann, wohlan, er möge das doch tun. Es ist sein Leben, für das er allein verantwortlich ist, nicht die Urologen, die ihm patientenfreundliche Hilfe anbieten. Es waren für mich persönlich nur die urologischen Berater am Anfang meiner PKH, die eine gewisse, heute für mich verständliche Hektik an den Tag legten. Später, als inzwischen mündig gewordener Patient dank Hilfe durch SHG-Prostatakrebs, verliefen die Gespräche bis zum heutigen Tage moderater und waren erfüllt von spürbarer Hinwendung bei gezielt gestellten Fragen. Ich habe nach mehr als 10 Jahren Beschäftigung mit diesem verdammten Prostatakrebs, der einem so manche Nachtruhe geraubt hat, Verständnis für diejenigen, die eben noch nicht alle Unwägbarkeiten kennen gelernt haben und flugs bereit sind, etlichem Unausgegorenen Glauben zu schenken.


*"Gesagt ist nicht gehört, gehört ist nicht verstanden. Verstanden ist nicht einverstanden. Einverstanden ist noch lange nicht angewendet. Angewendet ist noch lange nicht beibehalten"
*Konrad Lorenz)

----------


## hans.z

Hier geht es um PSA-Screening, *nicht* um die Verlaufskontrolle.




> *PSA-Test lockt oft auf die falsche Fährte*
> 
> *Prostatakrebs früh aufzuspüren - das erhofft man sich durch den PSA-Test. Doch offenbar wird ihm zu oft blind vertraut. Die Folge: Bei fast jedem fünften Patienten wird Krebs diagnostiziert - obwohl er keinen hat.*
> 
> 
> *TAMPERE* (BS/eis). Bei einem PSA-Screening nimmt mit dem Alter der Getesteten nicht nur die Zahl der Krebsdiagnosen zu, sondern auch die Zahl der falsch-positiven Befunde. 
> In einer europäischen Studie erhielten 17,8 Prozent der Männer aufgrund ihres PSA-Wertes mindestens einmal eine falsche Verdachtsdiagnose. Bei jedem vierten Betroffenen war das sogar mehrmals der Fall.
> Die Forscher aus Finnland haben in der Studie Daten von 61.604 Männern ausgewertet, die in Belgien, Finnland, Italien, den Niederlanden oder Schweden am PSA-Screening teilgenommen hatten (Eur J Cancer 2011; 47: 2698). 
> 
> ...

----------


## skipper

PSA-Screening:
diese Studie kann vielleicht einen Beitrag leisten: http://www.martini-klinik.de/aktuell...?L=hyelioccxuh
Gruß Skipper

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo.

Ich möchte heute versuchen, das Thema PSA-Screening im Forum als die positive Vorsorgemaßnahme gegen Prostatakrebs zum Abschluss zu bringen. Die Argumentation der Gegner besteht aus zwei Diskreditierungszielrichtungen, und zwar

- Das PSA ist für die PK-Diagnose unbrauchbar

- Statistisch ist eine PK-Vorsorge über PSA-Screening uninteressant, da es zu wenig PK-Tote gibt.

Wir alle wissen, dass der PSA-Wert ein sehr guter Indikator für den Prostatakrebs ist und nutzen diesen für die Nachsorge oder für das Therapiemonitoring unter AS, Hormontherapie usw. Wie kann es dann von Fachleuten zu der Aussage kommen, dass das PSA ungeeignet ist?
Meiner Meinung nach sind dies Pseudofachleute. Von einem praktizierenden Urologen habe ich noch nie gehört, dass er die PSA-Messung ablehnt bzw. für ungeeignet hält als wichtigen Hinweis für PK.
Die Pseudofachleute übersehen,

- dass heute immer noch wenige Männer zur Vorsorge gehen

- dass heute die meisten Männer wegen akuter Probleme zum Urologen kommen

- dass große Prostatae, dass Prostataentzündungen (Prostatitis) zu erhöhten bzw. sehr hohen PSA-Werten  führen können

- dass manche Prostatitis nur schwer auszuheilen ist.

In all diesen Fällen führt die Biopsie zu einem negativen Ergebnis bezüglich Prostatakrebses. Gott sei Dank!
Dabei wird aber übersehen bzw. nicht erkannt, dass das Problem die Momentaufnahme ist, die den PSA-Wert unspezifisch/zweideutig macht und dass dies durch regelmäßiges, jährliches Messen vermieden werden kann.
Die langfristige PSA-Entwicklung über Jahre erfasst und grafisch dargestellt hat eine große Aussagekraft und liefert mit die entscheidenden Informationen, ob AS/WW weiter vertretbar oder weiterführende Maßnahmen angesagt sind. Ich möchte dies an einem Fallbeispiel von zwei 40-jährigen, die mit der PSA-Überwachung vor zwei Jahren begonnen haben und dann jährlich weiter fortführen würden, demonstrieren.


Der Verlauf gemäß Datenreihe 1 (blau) signalisiert spätestens ab dem Jahr 2024, dass mit dem Entstehen eines Karzinoms gerechnet werden muss und dass zwischen 2024 und 2027 und spätestens 2028 eine Biopsie gemacht werden sollte. 
Datenreihe 2 (rot) signalisiert zwar auch, dass eine unerwünschte Entwicklung sich anbahnen könnte, wobei aber ohne großes Risiko weiter abgewartet werden kann. Vorsichtige würden dann bei gleichbleibender Tendenz in ein bis zwei Jahren MRT und FNAB zur weiteren Absicherung/Klärung durchführen. In der Datenreihe 2 habe ich im Jahr 2020 einen Ausrutscher eingebaut, wobei die Ursache eine Fehlmessung oder Prostatitis z.B. sein könnte. Ich möchte damit auch zeigen, wie sicher man bei regelmäßigem PSA-Screening gegen Fehlinterpretationen und falschen Schlüssen gefeit ist.

Auch der vorher angeführte Beitrag aus der Ärztezeitung http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...e-faehrte.html verwendet zwar den Begriff Screening, greift aber auf die Daten der ERSPC Studie 2009 zurück, und hier hatte ich schon in meiner ersten Stellungnahme aufgezeigt, dass die zwei Messungen in 8 Jahren noch eine starke Zufallskomponente enthalten. Die Fehlerrate bei dieser Nachbetrachtung auf einen einheitlichen Grenzwert von > 4 ng/ml bezogen liegt bei 11 %. Ich finde dies Ergebnis für zwei PSA-Bestimmungen in 8 Jahren gar nicht so schlecht. Mit einem *qualifizierten Screening*- diesen Begriff möchte ich zur Unterscheidung des saloppen Zweipunktscreenings verwenden- wird das Ergebnis um eine, wahrscheinlich zwei Größenordnungen verbessert.
Unter *qualifiziertes Screening* verstehe ich das regelmäßige jährliche und bei sprunghaften Ergebnissen wie bei Wolfgang das halbjährliche Messen. Die Ergebnisse sind grafisch darzustellen am besten in Excel. Die grafische Darstellung gibt mit einem Blick die Lage wieder, d.h. absolut wie auch den Trend, und man ist nicht an feste Grenz/Aktionswerte wie z.B. den 4 ng/ml gebunden, denn absolut 4 ng/ml aber ein flacher Trend signalisiert, dass durchaus noch abgewartet werden kann, und absolut 3 ng/ml, aber kommend von einem Ausgangswert unter 1 ng/ml mit einem exponentiellen Trend, signalisiert dagegen, dass eine Biopsie zur Abklärung angeraten sein könnte.

Und die Macht der Grafischen Darstellung möchte ich wieder an einem Beispiel aus dem Leben demonstrieren. Anfang des Jahres meldete sich ein Forumsmitglied, das von Hamburg nach Heidelberg gereist war, um an der Universitätsklinik eine Beratung in/für AS zu erhalten. Die Ärztin riet ihm dringend zur Ektomie aufgrund seiner PSA-Werte. Hätte sie eine Excel-Tabelle angelegt- Zeitaufwand maximal 5 Minuten-, ein Klick für die Grafik und ein weiterer Klick für den Trend, dann hätte sie sofort erkannt, dass die Werteschwankungen nicht Karzinom bedingt waren und der Trend durchaus AS als weitere Option zugelassen hätte. Nachstehend die Grafik.



Die Vorteile des *qualifizierten Screenings* sind

- Keine unnötige Biopsie

- Klare Zuordnung der Messergebnisse zu Prostatitis, Messschwankungen, Prostatavergrößerung bei Verbindung mit urologischer Untersuchung und PCa-Entwicklung

- Keine überraschende Hammerdiagnose mehr. Die Psyche kann sich auf die Entwicklung einstellen

Letzteres sollte zur Entzerrung der Psyche der Betroffenen führen, und damit auch die Voraussetzung schaffen, dass die Bereitschaft zu AS wächst, da der Urologe an dem PSA-Trend dem Betroffenen erläutern kann, warum AS angesagt, die richtige Option ist. Zur weiteren Absicherung kann dann noch eine FNAB mit Ploidie Bestimmung gemäß der vom BPS unterstützten Studie gemacht werden.
Weiter signalisiert *das qualifizierte Screening* schon im Vorfeld, welche Entscheidungen anstehen und durch die frühzeitigere Diagnose stehen mehr Therapieoptionen offen, also gibt es beim richtig durchgeführten PSA-Screening nur Vorteile zu vermerken.

Der zweite Diskreditierungspunkt ist für mich schnell abgehandelt. Ich fühle mich unserer christlich-abendländischen Kultur/Tradition verbunden, und damit sind für mich Ansichten wie

- 12000 PK-Tote/Jahr und noch überwiegend alte Männer sind statistisch bedeutungslos

- Aufrechnung der Toten gemäß Todesursachen mit dem Ziel die vermeintlich einfacheren Übel wie die Hygiene-Toten vor der PK-Sterblichkeit abzustellen

- Sich nur um die statistischen Highlights der Todesursachen wie Herz/Kreislauferkrankungen und Schlaganfall kümmern, da effektiver

aus ethischen Gründen indiskutabel.
Von einer humanistischen Gesellschaft erwarte ich, dass sie sich auch um 100 Tote/Jahr kümmert, wenn diese einer gemeinsamen Ursache zu zuordnen sind.

Mein Schlusswort möchte ich mit einem Rückgriff auf zwei Figuren aus der Weltliteratur einleiten, denn das qualifizierte PSA-Screening als eine gute Vorsorgemaßnahme zu vermitteln, scheint mir fast ein ähnlich aussichtsloses Bemühen zu sein wie das von Sancho  Panchas, nämlich seinem Herrn und Ritter, Don Quijote, die Realität aufzuzeigen. Erst auf dem Totenbett erkennt Don Quijote die Verrücktheit seines Tuns, den Unsinn seines Ritterdaseins und hadert damit, dass ihm diese Einsicht so spät gekommen ist. Und damit es unseren Söhnen nicht so geht und LRs Cartoon nicht zur Realität wird, muss es ein klares *Ja zum qualifizierten PSA-Screening* geben.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## vectra

Hallo Knut,

ich lese seit einiger Zeit interessiert im Forum mit, da auch mein PSA-Wert sehr schwankt.
Deshalb intessiert es mich, aus welchen Gründen Du bei der unteren Grafik zu dem Schluss kommst, dass die Werteschwankungen nicht Karzinom bedingt sind, obwohl alle Werte deutlich über dem Grenzwert von 4ng liegen und der Spitzenwert sogar bei knapp 16 ng. 

Grüße
vectra

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo vectra,

Du sprichst zwar Knut an, aber ich glaube, dass er Deine Frage ähnlich beantworten würde wie ich: Die Dynamik macht's, nicht der absolute PSA-Wert. In der unteren Kurve steigt der PSA-Wert von ca. 1,7 im Jahr 2009 auf ca. 2,5 ng/ml im Jahr 2029. Das ist eine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von ca. 36 Jahren, zu ermitteln z. B. hiermit. Da kann sich der (fiktive) Betreffende ganz beruhigt zurücklehnen. Interessant, aber noch bei weitem nicht bedrohlich, wird es bei einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von < 12 Jahren, die S3-Leitlinie spricht sogar von sechs Jahren. Lies Dir einmal diesen Artikel durch und lade Dir diese Excel-Tabelle herunter und führe sie - Dein Arzt wird es kaum für Dich tun! Lass Dir von der Geschäftsstelle Gehrden des BPS die Früherkennungsbroschüre zuschicken, darin steht alles Wissenswerte.

Ralf

----------


## vectra

Hallo Ralf,

danke für Deine Antwort. Meine Frage war aber auf die zweite Grafik bezogen (die mit nur einer blauen Kurve). Hier lag der Anfangswert bei 6 ng und der aktuellste Wert bei knapp über 12ng. In der Zeitschiene ist Dez. 04 bis Sept. 10 angegeben. Dennoch, so verstehe ich jedenfalls Knut, kommt er zu dem Ergebnis, dass diese Werte nicht Karzinom bedingt sind. Hier würde mich eben interessieren, wieso er zu diesem Ergebnis kommt.

Viele Grüße
vectra

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Vectra,




> Die Ärztin riet ihm dringend zur Ektomie aufgrund seiner PSA-Werte. Hätte sie eine Excel-Tabelle angelegt- Zeitaufwand maximal 5 Minuten-, ein Klick für die Grafik und ein weiterer Klick für den Trend, dann hätte sie sofort erkannt, dass *die Werteschwankungen nicht Karzinom bedingt waren u*nd der Trend durchaus AS als weitere Option zugelassen hätte.


Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf die Werteschwankungen des PSA, die in einem kurzen Zeitraum von 8 Monaten zwischen den Extrema 8 bis 16 schwanken. Diese Schwankung ist meiner Meinung nach nicht Karzinom bedingt, da im Allgemeinen der absolute PSA-Wert mit der Tumormasse und die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit mit der Tumoraggressivität korreliert.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Vectra,

schau mal hier unter #7. Dann bei myprostate.eu nach PSA-Alert suchen. Das macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn man bereits ein paar PSA-Werte hat, mindestens um die 4 Stück. PSA-Alert kann man kostenpflichtig machen lassen. Siehe hier: http://www.psadynamics.de/  Die Methode hat zur Kontrolle, so weit ich weiß, zum Beispiel Berechnungsmodelle von Zellverdopplungszeiten im Hintergrund. 

 1 Krebzelle verdoppelt sich in geometrischer Folge mit dem Faktor 2, also 2, 4, 8, 16, 32 usw.
jeder Krebs ist unterschiedlich schnell.

Beispiel Lungentumor:
Beginn mit einer Krebszelle
1. Verdopplung einer Zelle......ergibt 2 Stück     Volumen Null
10. Verdopplung..............1024 Stück.....Volumen 0,001.....nach  3,6 Jahren
20. Verdopplung.......1.048.576 Stück.... Volumen 1....................7,2 Jahren
30. Verdopplung..........1.073.741.824  ....1000 (1 cm³).....10,8 Jahre

Das alles nach Seeger. Man sieht, es wird dann schneller.
nach
40. Verdopplung 1.099.511.627.776   Volumen 1 Mio = 10 cm³ nach 14,4 Jahren

Bis zur 30. Verdopplung zählt die stumme Phase. Der Tumor wird üblicherweise nicht gefunden. 31. bis 40. Verdopplung ist die klinische Phase. Danach ist Schluss. Exidus.

Daran erkennt man gut die Hilflosigkeit der Schulmedizin. Der Tumor wird erst gefunden, wenn er schon Milliarden Zellen hat. Da hilft kein Immunsystem mehr!!! Das geht nicht, weil es gar nicht solche Massen an Immunzellen gibt, die zur Verfügung stünden.

Falls Du das machen lässt, wäre ich sehr daran interessiert, dass Du hier berichtest. Es könnte auch ein Ansporn für andere sein, endlich mal eine verbesserte Klarheit aus ihren PSA-Verläufen zu gewinnen.

Ich hatte von Herrn Glättli noch eine kostenlose Auswertung bekommen. Das war vor ein paar Jahren. Er ist pensionierter Wissenschaftler und hat sich gedacht, wenn die Medizin das nicht hin bekommt, muss ich das machen. 

Ich fange jetzt lieber nicht wieder damit an, darüber zu lementieren, welches Potential ich einer großen Anzahl der Mitglieder der akademischen Gruppe der Ärzte in Bezug auf klares logisches Denken zumesse. Ich weine lieber etwas in mich hinein.

Gute Gesundheit

Wolfgang

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Knut,
Deine Abhandlung über die PSA-Entwicklung habe ich mit großem Interesse gelesen und stimme Deiner Aussage in Deinem Beitrag vom 22.11.2011, was die Bedeutung einer langfristigen Beobachtung anbelangt, inhaltlich voll zu. Das finde ich auch durch meinen eigenen Krankheitsverlauf bestätigt.
Zu der PSA-Entwicklung von Wolfgang schreibt Du dann, dass Du darin keine exponentielle Entwicklung erkennen kannst.
Dem kann ich wie im folgenden begründet, nicht zustimmen:
Es ist m. E. ein Glücksfall, dass aus dem Jahre 2001 ein erster PSA-Wert vorliegt, der unbedingt berücksichtigt werden muss. Es wurde seinerzeit ein Wert von 2,27 ng/ml festgestellt. Nach diversen Messungen mit natürlichen Abweichungen nach oben und unten, wurde schliesslich im September 2011 der derzeitige Endwert mit 11,27 ng/ml ermittelt. Nehmen wir der Einfachheit halber einmal an, dass der Anfangswert von 2,27 im September 2001 ermittelt wurde, so ergibt sich bis zum September 2011 (innerhalb von 10 Jahren = 120 Monaten)) ein 4,9648 facher Wert. (11,27/2,27=4,9648)..
Die Frage lautet also: Mit welchen jährlichen prozentualen Zuwachsraten erhöht sich ein Anfangswert von 2,27 ng/ml innerhalb von 10 Jahren (120 Monaten) auf den zuletzt gemessenen Wert von 11,27 ng/ml.
Als Gleichung: 2,27*(1+p)10=11,27
Hierin bedeuten:
2,27=Anfangswert
p = prozentualer jährlicher Zuwachs (gesuchte Unbekannte)
10: Anzahl der Jahre
11,27: Endwert
Ausgewertet ergibt sich p zu 0,1738. 
Im Klartext: Der Anfangswert 2,27 ng/ml wächst bei gleichbleibender jährlicher Zuwachsrate von 17,38 %.innerhalb von 10 Jahren auf 11,27 ng/ml.
Die Gleichung für dieses Wachstums lautet demnach:
PSA=2,27*1,1738n
(n= Anzahl der Jahre)
Die Verdoppelungszeit des PSA errechnet sich:
PSAVZ=120*log2/(log11,27-log2,27)=51,90 Monate=4,325 Jahre
Das heisst, etwa im Jan. 2006 hätte sich der PSA-Wert verdoppelt haben müssen, also den Wert 4,54 erreichen müssen. Das trifft auch mit den natürlichen Abweichungen zu; der Wert wurde im Aug. 2005 mit 4,75 und im Jan. 2006 mit 4,20 ermittelt.
Eine weitere Verdoppelung ( auf 9,08 ng/ml) war nach weiteren 4,325 Jahren zu erwarten. Das war etwa Mitte des Jahres 2010. Auch das ist zutreffend. Im Juli 2010 wurden 9,42 ng/ml festgestellt. Eine weitere Verdoppelung auf rund 18 ng/ml (9,08 *2) ist - es tut mir leid lieber Wolfgang - in weiteren 4,325 Jahren zu erwarten. Das wäre etwa Ende 2014 der Fall.
Diese Funktion stellt nach Wikipedia ein schrittweises exponentielles Wachstum dar (wie die Zinseszinsrechnung).
Selbstverständlich habe ich diese Berechnungen auch bei meinen eigenen PSA-Werten angestellt und folgende Erkenntnisse gewonnen:
Anfangswert: 4,0 (Frühjahr 1996)
Endwert: 17,2 ( Juni 2011)
Verdoppelungszeit PSAVZ= 86,96 Monate= rund 7,25 Jahre
Prozentuale Zuwachsrate: rund 10 %.
Die Gleichung für dieses Wachstums lautet: 
PSA=4,0*1,1004n
　
　
　
Wie man sieht, folgen meine PSA-Werte mit natürlichen Schwankungen dieser Gleichung. Nach der ersten Messung 1996 habe ich leider (oder zu meinem Glück) erst wieder 2006 messen lassen.
Auch ich habe die Arbeit von Herrn Glätti gelesen und mir meine PSA-Werte von ihm auswerten lassen. Nach meinem Verständnis ist danach das exponentielle Wachstum des PSA-Wertes mit gleichbleibenden prozentualen Zuwachsraten nach obiger Gleichung der normale Ablauf. Alle natürlichen Wachstumsprozesse laufen grob vereinfacht nach dieser Regel ab (z. B. das Wachstum des Prostatavolumens). Beunruhigend und ernst wird es aber, wenn sich die jährlichen Zuwachsraten erhöhen, wenn sich also eine jährliche Zuwachsrate von z. B. 10 % auf z.B. 20% erhöht. Und genau das sollte man mit einer langfristigen Beobachtung der PSA-Entwicklung erkennen, wobei es schwierig ist, die Änderung der Zuwachsrate im richtigen Augenblick vorausschauend zu erkennen und sie von Ausreißern zu unterscheiden. 
Ich denke, man muss sich folgendes klar machen:
Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die zukünftigen PSA-Werte dem vorgegebenen Trend (schwarze Linie) folgen werden (exponentielles Wachstum). 
Es ist nicht damit zu rechnen, dass die Werte ohne therapeutische Maßnahmen den Trend nach unten dauerhaft verlassen werden. 
Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass die Werte nach oben ausbrechen. Herr Glätti hat das in seiner Arbeit ja eindrucksvoll dargelegt.
Zum Schluss: 
Es ist mir klar, dass der Versuch, einen biologischen Vorgang mit der Zinseszinsrechnung zu beschreiben, eine grobe Vereinfachung ist. Mit vier Stellen nach dem Komma zu rechnen, erscheint in diesem Zusammenhang geradezu albern. Ich habe es getan, damit die Ergebnisse wenigstens rein rechnerisch stimmen. Mediziner werden dieser Rechnerei wenig Verständnis entgegenbringen, man kann m. E. aber nicht bestreiten, dass eine gewisse Gesetzmäßigkeit zu erkennen ist, die hilfreich sein kann, um abzuschätzen, wohin die Reise geht.Anfangs- und Endwerte sind mit Messfehlern behaftete Augenblickswerte.Die Betrachtung kann nur für einen begrenzten Zeitraum gelten, (vielleicht 10 bis 20 Jahre). Ich habe mich wegen meiner zunehmender Probleme beim Wasser lassen entschlossen, dieses fortschreitende Wachstum bei einem Prostatavolumen von zuletzt 128 ml durch eine Operation (Holep = Holmium-Laser-Enukleation der Prostata) zunächst zu beenden.. Ich hoffe, dass sich bei mir die weitere PSA-Entwicklung in den nächsten Jahren zumindest in Grenzen halten wird und wünsche Wolfgang alles Gute und die richtige Wahl im entscheidenden Zeitpunkt.Grüsse von Henrik

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Henrik, PSA-Bestimmungen sind indirekte Betrachtungen der Prostata und durch die Einflüsse des Gleason ist bei Langzeit-PSA-Betrachtungen Vorsicht geboten.
Man stirbt nicht am PSA sondern am Tumorvolumen.
Tumore haben jedoch die Neigung zur Entdifferenzierung, d.h. der Gleason steigt.
Dadurch muss mit einer Abnahme der PSA-Leckage pro Tumorvolumeneinheit gerechnet werden.
Dass bedeutet, dass das Tumorvolumen schneller wächst als das PSA.

Ohne Zusatzkontrollen wie Biopsie kann man nur mit PSA durchaus auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt werden.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Ludwig,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Man stirbt nicht am PSA; das ist richtig; man kann aber aus der Beobachtung des langfristigen Verlaufs Erkenntnisse gewinnen, wohin die Reise in Zukunft wahrscheinlich gehen wird.

Ich wollte in meinem Beitrag etwas zu der PSA-Entwicklung der noch nicht therapierten Prostata beitragen, nachdem ich meine eigene PSA-Entwicklung jahrelang aufgezeichnet habe und in diesem Forum auf die Arbeit 
http://www.myprostate.eu/upload/document/2_127fa22c9ea0e8d17e40018987061948.pdf
von Herrn Glättli (dessen Namen ich leider falsch geschrieben habe) gestossen bin.

Wolfgang schrieb in seinem Beitrag vom 22.11.2011:
Das PSA ist in 10 Jahren um ca. 9 angestiegen. Bleibt das so, bin ich in mit 69 Jahren bei PSA 20,...

Ich wünsche es ihm. Ich halte diese Rechnung aber für einen Irrtum. Dieser Wert wird bei einem exponentiellen Wachstum wesentlich früher erreicht.

An meinen eigenen Aufzeichnungen habe ich feststellen können, dass die PSA-Entwicklung mit fortschreitendem Alter einem exponentiellem Wachstum folgt. Das ist durchaus nichts Neues, denn wenn man nach der bekannten logarithmischen Formel die PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten errechnet, unterstellt man stillschweigend, dass man es mit einer Exponentialfunktion zu tun hat. Die von mir eingezeichnete schwarze Kurve ist die grafische Darstellung dieser Funktion. Stellt man diese im logarithmischen Maßstab dar, ergibt sich eine Gerade. 

Das PSA-Wachstum kann bedingt sein durch eine gutartige Vergrößerung der Prostata oder durch das Wachstum eines Prostatakarzinoms oder durch eine Kombination von beidem. 
Bei mir traf die Kombination von beidem zu, denn eine Biopsie ergab eine positive Stanze und auch in den Spänen, die bei der Holep gewonnen wurden, wurden Krebszellen gefunden. Ein Prostatavolumen von 128 ml stellt wohl auch eine Vergrößerung dar. 
Es kommt m. E. darauf an, zu erkennen, wann bricht die PSA-Entwicklung aus dem eingeschliffenen Wachstum nach oben aus. Wann muss man spätestens AS aufgeben und eine andere Therapie in Angriff nehmen. 

Jetzt hatte ich ja gehofft, dass mein Beitrag die eine oder andere Antwort hervorruft, die entweder die Darlegungen bestätigen oder auch nicht. Aber leider hat niemand zur PSA-Entwicklung der unbehandelten Prostata geantwortet.

Deshalb: 
Hallo Wolfgang, hallo Knut, hallo Schorschel und sonstige Forumsmitglieder, sagt doch mal was! Auch wenn Ihr nicht meiner Meinung sein solltet, es würde mich freuen, von Euch etwas zu lesen.

Grüsse von Henrik

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Henrik,

für einen Rentner bist Du topfit, was Deine mathematischen Rechenexempel beweisen. Die Methode Glättli hatte ich auf Wunsch von Herrn Glättli und mit Zustimmung von der Forumsadministration vor langer Zeit  im Forum publiziert. Es waren leider nur wenige Aktivisten ausreichend motiviert, sich mit Glättlis Software zu befassen. Herr Glättli hat sich später auch beklagt, dass Trittbrettfahrer seine Methode abgekupfert hätten, weil er sich das nicht rechtlich erschöpfend hatte absichern lassen.

Die rasante Entwicklung Deines PV ist schon bemerkenswert. 1996 45 ccm - 2008 91 ccm und 2010 100 ccm. Dann nach Holep, bei der nur 1 % Tumorzellen festgestellt wurden, am 14.6.2011 nur noch 30 ccm und erstaunlicherweise am 12.12.2011 14 ccm. Die DNA-Zytometrie ergab 2008 peridiploid und die kurz danach vorgenommene FNAB entspräche einer Prostatitis.




> Das PSA-Wachstum kann bedingt sein durch eine gutartige Vergrößerung der Prostata oder durch das Wachstum eines Prostatakarzinoms oder durch eine Kombination von beidem. Bei mir traf die Kombination von beidem zu, denn eine Biopsie ergab eine positive Stanze und auch in den Spänen, die bei der Holep gewonnen wurden, wurden Krebszellen gefunden. Ein Prostatavolumen von 128 ml stellt wohl auch eine Vergrößerung dar.Es kommt m. E. darauf an, zu erkennen, wann bricht die PSA-Entwicklung aus dem eingeschliffenen Wachstum nach oben aus. Wann muss man spätestens AS aufgeben und eine andere Therapie in Angriff nehmen.


Es gehört schon ein gutes Nervenkostüm dazu, um AS nach dem bisherigen Ablauf der allerdings sehr geringen Malignität des Tumorgeschehens durchzuziehen. Bis PSA 17.5 ng/ml habe ich das auch 2 Jahre als WW ausgestanden, obwohl eine Biopsie bei 11.5 ng/ml PSA schon einen GS von 3+4=7 ergeben hatte. Den richtigen Zeitpunkt einer Aufgabe von AS wird Dir wohl verbindlich niemand sagen können. Das ist eine individuelle Entscheidung, die Du irgendwann selbst  wirst treffen müssen. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du das noch lange vor Dir herschieben kannst.

*"Ahme den Gang der Natur nach. Ihr Geheimnis ist die Geduld"
*(Ralph Waldo Emerson)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Henrik,

entschuldige bitte, dass ich verspätet antworte; aber ich war längere Zeit auf Reisen.
Deine Ausführungen zum exponentiellen PSA-Verlauf sind richtig und mit Deinem Zinseszinsmodell wird es auch für den nicht so mathematisch versierten Leser verständlich, was da passiert.
Ich hatte nicht sauber genug argumentiert, da ich gedanklich an die Progression dachte.
Andererseits bedeutet dann aber ein linearer Verlauf eine Verlangsamung des PCa-Wachstums. Zum besseren Verständnis meiner nachfolgenden Ausführungen bringe ich deshalb noch einmal die beiden PSA-Verlaufsdiagramme von Wolfgang, die ich in diesem Thread verwendet/diskutiert habe.



Die beiden Trendlinien- schwarz linear und rot exponentiell- zeigen, dass es nur den linearen PSA-Anstieg gibt und damit eine Verlangsamung des PCa-Wachstums.


Hier hatte ich schon argumentiert, dass die rote exponentielle Trendlinie zum ersten Mal einen leichten exponentiellen Trend aufweist, wobei ich aber aufgrund der bisherigen langjährigen Entwicklung erwarte, dass mit den nächsten Messungen sich wieder voll der lineare Trend bestätigen wird.
Ich habe eine Gegenprobe durchgeführt, und zwar habe ich dazu das von Ralf letztens vorgestellte Excel- Auswertblatt verwendet. In der nachstehenden Tabelle sind die Ergebnisse dargestellt.



Die schwarzen Zahlenwerte zeigen die Entwicklung aufgrund der Werte-Eingaben in das Exceldatenblatt, die ich aus dem zweiten, obigen Diagramm über die lineare Trendlinie ermittelt habe. Die roten Zahlenwerte spiegeln die Ergebnisse mit den Originalmesswerten wider. Da die Messwerte bei Wolfgang stark schwanken, ergeben sich in der Excel-Tabelle ebenfalls stark schwankende Werte z.T. mit negativen Trends, so dass eine Aussage, eine Bewertung zur eigenen Situation fast nicht möglich ist. Es sollte deshalb immer zuerst eine grafische Darstellung des PSA-Verlaufes mit Trendlinien erfolgen, um aus dieser dann die schwankungsbereinigten Werte für eine aussagefähige  Excelauswertung zu gewinnen.
Was ersehen wir nun aus obiger Tabelle? In der Spalte PSA-VZ(1) erkennt man, dass von Messung zu Messung die Verdopplungszeit stetig ansteigt. Zwischen Messung 1 und 2 beträgt diese 3,03 Jahre und zwischen der vorletzten und letzten Messung 7 Jahre!!!

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Wolfgang!
*
denn diese Ergebnisse zeigen, dass Deine Maßnahmen erfolgreich sind, und Du Dein PCa in die Schranken weist.

Die unterste Spalte zeigt die Entwicklung der  PSA-V(elocity), wobei mir bei diesen nur trendmäßig sich leicht veränderten Werten die von Fachleuten hier im Forum geäußerte Begeisterung über die Aussagefähigkeit dieses Parameters nicht verständlich ist. Vielleicht erhalte ich zu diesem Punkt noch Aufklärungshilfe.
Zu dieser Thematik PSA-Screening als die sinnvolle Vorsorge und zu den weiteren von Henrik aufgeworfenen Fragen habe ich noch Einiges zu sagen. Da ich dazu weitere Diagramme benötige und pro Beitrag die Grafiken auf vier begrenzt sind, werde ich mit einem zweiten Beitrag dies Thema fortsetzen bzw. abschließen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die unterste Spalte zeigt die Entwicklung der  PSA-V(elocity), wobei mir bei diesen nur trendmäßig sich leicht veränderten Werten die von Fachleuten hier im Forum geäußerte Begeisterung über die Aussagefähigkeit dieses Parameters nicht verständlich ist.


Tut mir Leid: 
Aus der stark schwankenden Messreihe kann ich lediglich einen langsamen Anstieg herausdeuten. Den Versuch, hieraus einen lineare oder exponentiellen Trend zu rechnen, halte ich für unzulässig, solange die Abweichungen der Einzelwerte ein Vielfaches der Differenz zwischen den beiden Trendlinien betragen.
Wie stark der Trend noch von jeder einzelnen Messung beeinflusst wird, ist rasch ersichtlich aus der von Diagramm 1 zu Diagramm 2 deutlich vergrösserte Differenz zwischen den beiden Trends.

Daher:





> _
> ... nec Babylonios temptaris numeros!_
> 
> ... versuche dich nicht an babylonischen Berechnungen!



Wünsche eine gute Nacht
Hvielemi

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Knut,

eine kurze Zwischenfrage:

Warum lässt Du denn die erste Messung aus dem Jahre 2001 in Höhe von 2,27 ng/ml bei Deiner Betrachtungen weg. Ich halte gerade diesen Wert für besonders aufschlussreich; zeigt er doch, dass sich die PSA-Werte innerhalb von 10 Jahren nahezu verfünffacht haben.

Einen schönen Tag

Henrik

----------


## Hvielemi

> eine kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Warum lässt Du denn die erste Messung aus dem Jahre 2001 in Höhe von 2,27 ng/ml bei Deiner Betrachtungen weg. Ich halte gerade diesen Wert für besonders aufschlussreich; zeigt er doch, dass sich die PSA-Werte innerhalb von 10 Jahren nahezu verfünffacht haben.


@Henrik
Erlaube dass ich antworte, obwohl ich nicht gefragt werde:

Der Wert von 2001 hat kein Datum, kann also nicht korrekt eingetragen werden.
Doch egal, ob das im Januar oder im Dezember 2001 war, der Trend wird nur wenig deutlicher.
Im ersten Fall würde der Wert etwa bei der roten, exponentiellen Linie liegen, im zweiten Fall bei der linearen, schwarzen. Doch was soll das? Die übrigen Messwerte weichen von beiden Trendlinien um bis zu 40% ab, der Messwert von 2001 könnte genauso einer zufälligen(?) Streuung unterlegen haben.
Das seltsame an der schwarzen Linie wäre, dass sie einen Krankheitsbeginn im Jahr 2001 anzeigte, bei dem die Verdoppelungszeiten zunächst fulminant kurz gewesen wären, um seither stetig zuzunehmen. Das kann so nicht sein, also müsste unter Wolfgangs Therapien ein zunächst exponentielles Wachstum in ein lineares übergegangen sein. Das wäre ein enormer Erfolg, denn in weiteren 10 Jahrenschritten wäre  dann der PSA linear bei etwa 20, 38, 56, 74, 92, Exponentiell (bei  einer weiteren Verfünffachung in 10 Jahren) würden Werte um 60, 300, 1500, (7500) erreicht.

Um weiterhin einen *linearen Trend* gemäss der schwarzen Linie zu halten, müsste sich die *Verdoppelungszeit exponentiell erhöhen*. 

_Wer das schaffte, hätte das Ei des Kolumbus der Palliativ-Therapie gefunden!_

Merke: 
Glaube nie einem Graphen, den Du nicht selbst zurechtgebogen hast, ...

... denkt
Hvielemi,
der bei seiner VZ auch lieber in Jahren statt Monaten rechnen würde.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hvielemi,
auch ich schätze, historisch gesehen, die Leistungen der Babylonier, aber deswegen mache ich mir deren Weltbild nicht zu Eigen und orientiere mich am heutigen Wissensstand.
Warum ist das Berechnen einer Trendlinie unzulässig? Ich weiß nicht, welche Vorstellungen Du vom PCa und seinem PSA-Ausstoß hast. Meinst Du dieser ist abhängig von der Gemütslage des Hausherrn, d.h. wenn Du gut drauf bist, ist auch Dein PCa aktiv und wenn Du lustlos da hängst, geht er in den Halbschlaf?
Meine Vorstellung ist, dass der PSA-Ausstoß abhängig von der PCa-Größe und seiner Aggressivität ist und bei gleichbleibender Wachstumsrate und konstanter Aggressivität- keine Progression- ist der zeitliche PSA-Anstieg exponentiell bei konstanter Verdopplungszeit. Die PSA-Messwerte unterliegen den Toleranzen des Messverfahrens und der Verarbeitungsweise der Blutabnahme. Weiter gibt es viele andere Ursachen, die den Messwert beeinflussen können, und hier im Forum wird darauf immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig hingewiesen. Der PSA-Messwert setzt sich also aus dem Wert, der dem Karzinom zu zuordnen ist, und den Mess/Verfahrenstoleranzen sowie den anderen PSA-Einflussgrößen, die zufällig bei der Messabnahme vorlagen, zusammen. Die Meßstreuung  ist nichts Außergewöhnliches für naturwissenschaftliche Messreihen sondern der Standard. Um trotzdem ein korrektes Bild über den Verlauf zu erhalten, berechnet man diesen über die Methode der kleinsten Summe der Fehlerquadrate. Dies haben die Babylonier noch nicht gewusst. Übrigens ist In Deutschland dies Lehrstoff der Oberstufe der Gymnasien.
Für einen ASler ist es zwingend notwendig zu wissen, wohin die Reise geht, und deshalb ist die Berechnung des Trends zwingend zulässig.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Knut,
wie wir leider immer wieder sehen findet im Zeitablauf eine Entdifferenzierung der PC-Zellen statt , das heißt die Aggressivität steigt und der Gleasson-Score erhöht sich. Da diese Zellen dann weniger PSA produzieren macht dies die ganze schöne Trendberechnung zunichte. Deshalb ist bei einer AS-Strategie die regelmäßige Biopsie angeraten , um zu schauen mit wem man es zu tun hat.
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... und deshalb ist die Berechnung des Trends zwingend zulässig.


Lieber Knut

Selbstverständlich ist die Berechnung des Trends zulässig.
Nur ist er im Beispiel_ bei der gegebenen erratischen Datenlage nicht aussagekräftig_, solange die beiden Trendlinien so eng zusammenliegen. 

Da ist viel Rauschen und wenig Signal.

Das wird sehr schön illustriert, wenn Du den Wert von 2001 auf Anfang oder Ende Jahr einfügst. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, liegt der dann bei der einen oder der anderen Kurve. Und wir wissen ja nicht, ob die gemessenen Werte jeweils Hoch- und Tiefpunkte waren, oder ob noch viel grössere Schwankungen stattfanden.
Für den Betroffenen wäre es bestimmt schön, zu wissen, dass er die exponentielle Progression vom PSA zur Verdoppelungszeit verschieben konnte, aber aufgrund der verfügbaren Daten ist eine derartige Aussage doch eher gewagt. Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass ein exponentieller PSA-Anstieg vorliege. Das wäre ebenso gewagt und in seiner Konsequenz doch langfristig dramatisch: Massive therapeutische Interventionen wären angesagt.

WISSEN tun wir lediglich, dass aufgrund der Werte das _bisherige_ Vorgehen von Wolfgang hilfreich war. Ständig wiederholte Biopsien wären eine sinnlose Tortur, der Wolfgang noch einige Zeit entgehen wird, indem er den nächsten Entscheidungswert auf PSA 20mg/ml festgelegt hat.
Diesen Wert wird er erreichen - ob früher oder später, kann er aus den Diagrammen nicht entnehmen.

Wohin die Reise geht, wird bei weiteren Messwerten zunehmend deutlicher werden.
Es bleibt zu _hoffen_ und zu _wünschen_, dass diese weiterhin tief sein mögen.

Hvielemi


PS:
Der zwischenzeitliche Einwand von Skipper zum Gleason-Score ist durchaus zu erwägen.

----------


## RalfDm

> Die unterste Spalte zeigt die Entwicklung der  PSA-V(elocity), wobei mir bei diesen nur trendmäßig sich leicht veränderten Werten die von Fachleuten hier im Forum geäußerte Begeisterung über die Aussagefähigkeit dieses Parameters nicht verständlich ist. Vielleicht erhalte ich zu diesem Punkt noch Aufklärungshilfe.


Hallo Knut, 

nach meinem Verständnis hat die PSA-V nur in der Prostatakrebs-*Früherkennung* eine Relevanz, nicht aber in der Verlaufskontrolle. Dr. Strum behandelt das hier ab S. 22 unten sehr ausführlich, wobei er sich sowohl auf seine eigene jahrzehntelange Erfahrung als auch auf Studien Anderer beruft. Er gibt als Grenzwert für Krebsverdacht eine PSA-V von ≥0,3 ng/ml*a an.

Die neue Fassung (von 2011) der S3-Leitlinie schreibt zur PSA-V nur lapidar: "Weitere ... Kriterien (u.a. PSA-Velocity, PSA-density) werden noch nicht als ausreichend prospektiv untersucht angesehen, um empfohlen zu werden."

Mit meiner Excel-Tabelle möchte ich primär, aber natürlich nicht nur, Männer erreichen, die mehr oder weniger regelmäßig zur Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung gehen. Ich habe noch von keinem deutschen Arzt gelesen oder gehört, der für seine Früherkennungs-Patienten die jeweilige PSA-Verdoppelungszeit ausgerechnet und darüber eine Tabelle geführt hätte, von der PSA-V ganz zu schweigen. Hier ist Eigeninitiative des Mannes gefragt. Die Alarmglocken sollten klingeln, wenn die PSA-VZ <12 Jahre und/oder die PSA-V ≥0,3 ng/ml*a ist.

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

*@skipper*

Was die Voraussetzungen für AS sein sollten, habe ich schon vor Jahren im Forum postuliert nämlich eine peridiploide DNA-Verteilung mit einer Proliferation < 5 %. Die Gründe und Gefahren habe ich versucht in einem kleinen *Video* darzulegen.
Bei obiger Voraussetzung besteht keine Gefahr der unkontrollierten Progression, wenn der PSA-Wert halbjährlich erfasst, grafisch dargestellt und die Verdopplungszeiten im Excel-Auswerteblatt ermittelt und fortgeschrieben werden. Ein Szenario, dass es von diploid direkt in eine Entdifferenzierung mit fallendem PSA geht, ist nicht vorstellbar. Kontrollbiopsien sind aufgrund der oben genannten Überwachungskriterien nicht erforderlich. Man kann sich natürlich Kontroll/Endscheidungspunkte setzen, wie Wolfgang es mit PSA = 20 getan hat und sich z.B. vornehmen, dann mittels schonender FNAB den DNA-Status zu überprüfen.
Du schreibst zwar wieder den GS für AS bestimmen zu lassen, aber dieser ist für AS ungeeignet, da es auch schon bei GS 6 eine aneuploide Verteilung geben kann, und damit wäre das von Dir befürchtete Szenario einer weiteren Entdifferenzierung mit fallendem PSA denkbar.
Bei der Diagnose Prostatakrebs mit GS-Klassifizierung, ermittelt durch Stanzbiopsie, und dem Wunsch AS durchzuführen, sollte unbedingt zuerst die Bestimmung der DNA-Ploidie aus dem vorliegenden malignen Stanzmaterial erfolgen, um auch sicher zu sein, dass diese Entscheidung für AS langfristig Sinn macht.
Diese Diskussion ist noch einmal eine gute Gelegenheit an die Spendenbereitschaft für die schon gestartete Studie
*
Vorhersage eines klinisch gutartigen Verlaufes durch die
DNA-Bildzytometrie
bei Niedrigrisikopatienten mit Mikrokarzinomen der Prostata*
*mit einer Spende auf das Spendenkonto*
Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V.
Konto-Nr. 70 20 621 Sparkasse Hannover (BLZ 250 501 80)
Für eine Überweisung aus dem Ausland verwenden Sie bitte
die IBAN DE62250501800007020621 und die BIC SPKHDE2H
Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck "*DNA-Zytometrie*" an.
zu appellieren.

*@ Hvielemi*




> Nur ist er im Beispiel bei der gegebenen erratischen Datenlage nicht aussagekräftig, *solange die beiden Trendlinien so eng zusammenliegen*. 
> Da ist viel Rauschen und wenig Signal.


Dies ist, lieber Hvielemi, schlichtweg falsch, denn das enge Zusammenliegen der beiden Trendlinien signalisiert, dass es nur eine lineare Komponente gibt und hat nichts mit der Streuung der Messwerte zu tun. Solange eine Komponente- in unserem Fall das PSA des Karzinoms- die Entwicklung diktiert, wird auch bei sehr viel größeren Streuungen der Messwerte durch Zufallseinflüsse der Verlauf der PSA-Entwicklung über das Summenminimum der Fehlerquadrate korrekt wieder gegeben. Dies ist mathematisch gesichert.
Du hast richtig erkannt und argumentiert, dass der lineare PSA-Verlauf zu einer exponentiellen Entwicklung bei der Verdopplungszeit, und zwar zur Verlängerung, führt. Ob dies den Maßnahmen von Wolfgang zu zuordnen ist- im ersten Ansatz habe ich dies getan- oder andere Ursachen verantwortlich sind, weiß ich nicht. Ich hatte schon angemerkt, dass ich meinen Beitrag mit weiteren Grafiken fortsetzen werde und diesen Punkt werde ich besonders im Auge behalten. Es kann aber ein bisschen dauern, da ich zurzeit in Oberstdorf und damit fast im Urlaub bin und nur begrenzte Zeit für das Forum habe, um meine Frau nicht zu erzürnen.

*@ Henrik*
Auf Deine Frage zu dem Anfangswert in Wolfgangs PSA-Historie werde ich in meinem Folgebeitrag eingehen.

*@ Ralf*
Ich danke Dir für Deine Erläuterungen zur Velocity. Diese Werte waren für mich zwar nur ein automatisches Nebenprodukt bei der Ermittlung des Verlaufes der Verdopplungszeiten, aber ich war überrascht über die geringe Dynamik und damit Aussagefähigkeit dieses Parameters im Vergleich zu den Tabellenwerten der Verdopplungszeiten, denn vor ca. einem Jahr hatten wir darüber eine Diskussion im Forum. Herr Schmidt führte aus, dass er die Velocity für aussagefähiger als die Verdopplungszeit hält. Deswegen war ich negativ überrascht als ich die Werte in der Tabelle sah.
Ansonsten finde ich das Excel-Auswerteblatt toll und bestens geeignet für ASler. In meinem Folgebeitrag möchte ich auch auf das Potential dieser Auswertungen eingehen

Gruß Knut.

----------


## RalfDm

> Ansonsten finde ich das Excel-Auswerteblatt toll und bestens geeignet für ASler. In meinem Folgebeitrag möchte ich auch auf das Potential dieser Auswertungen eingehen.


Hallo Knut,

danke für die Blumen! Kürzlich habe ich mich erstmals mit dem Erstellen von Diagrammen aus Excel-Tabellen beschäftigt. Zu dem Zweck füllte ich die Tabelle mit einigermaßen plausiblen Datums- und PSA-Werten, und nach einigem learning by doing gelang es mir, daraus hübsche Diagramme mit den PSA-, den PSA-VZ- und den PSA-V-Verläufen zu erstellen, sogar mit einer logarithmischen Skala beim PSA-Wert. Dann lösche ich die Werte wieder und hatte dabei die wahrscheinlich naive Vorstellung, dass zwar leere, aber immerhin sichtbare x/y-Koordinatensysteme übrig bleiben müssten. Die Diagramme verschwanden aber komplett im Nirwana, was mir nach einigem Nachdenken auch plausibel erschien, da ja keine Min- und Max-Werte mehr da sind, an denen sich die Koordinaten orientieren könnten. Auch nach erneutem Füllen der Datenzellen blieben die Diagramme verschwunden. 

Kennt jemand einen pfiffigen Trick, Diagramm-Koordinatensysteme, quasi auf Vorrat, einer ansonsten leeren Excel-Tabelle beizufügen?

Noch zur PSA-V: Bei einem mehr oder weniger linearen PSA-Anstieg _muss_ die PSA-V nahezu konstant bleiben; der jährliche PSA-Zuwachs, ausgedrückt in ng/ml*a ist ja konstant.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> Dies ist, lieber Hvielemi, schlichtweg falsch, denn das enge Zusammenliegen der beiden Trendlinien signalisiert, dass es nur eine lineare Komponente gibt und hat nichts mit der Streuung der Messwerte zu tun.


Hmm, das ist äusserst gewagt!


Ich nehm mal den Wert von 2001 (Annahme: Juni) dazu und lese die Verdoppelungen auf der von Dir ermittelten roten Trendlinie ab.

Juni  2001   PSA 2.3
Dez. 2005   PSA 4.6  =>  1. Verdoppelung in 54 Monaten
Aug. 2010   PSA 9.2  =>  2. Verdoppelung in 56 Monaten

Auf der schwarzen Linie sieht es nicht viel anders aus, weil der erste Wert weit oberhalb liegt:

Juni 2001   PSA 2.3
Feb. 2006   PSA 4.6  =>  1. Verdoppelung in 56 Monaten
Juni   2010   PSA 9.2  =>  2. Verdoppelung in 51 Monaten

Der Lineare Verlauf ist eine Fiktion, die unter Ausschluss des Wertes von 2001 zustandekommt. Vielmehr scheint die Gerade ein Ausschnitt einer Exponentialfunktion zu sein, weswegen sie so wenig von dieser abweicht.
Weitere Messungen werden Aufschluss geben.
Wolfgang wird in 20 Jahren feststellen können, ob er einen PSA um 30 (linear) oder vielleicht 300 (exponentiell) habe, oder irgendwas zwischendrin. Mit beiden Werten kann man (noch) leben, vielleicht kommt aber alles anders, wer weiss das schon?

Ich bleibe dabei:
_Glaube nie einem Graphen, den Du nicht selbst zurechtgebogen hast! 
(hier durch Auslassung bzw. Hinzunehmens des Wertes von 2001) 

_
Freundliche Grüsse
Hvielemi





> Noch zur PSA-V: Bei einem mehr oder weniger linearen PSA-Anstieg _muss_ die PSA-V nahezu konstant bleiben; der jährliche PSA-Zuwachs, ausgedrückt in ng/ml*a ist ja konstant.


Das täuscht: 
Wenn irgendwann mal dem alternden Mann eine erste PSA-Messung aufgedrängt wird, hat er einen Wert von z.B.  2.3ng/ml, der sich aus vielen Verdoppelungen unbekannter Dauer zusammensetzt. Bei einem wenig aggressiven PCa kann in den folgenden Jahren eine lineare Funktion in die Messwerte hineininterpretiert werden, siehe Beispiel oben. Das Rauschen der Messwerte überlagert die Abweichung der exponentiellen Kurve von der Geraden. Das gilt auch für die PSAV für einen gewissen Zeitraum.
Je länger gemessen wird, umso deutlicher wird der Trend, aber ob man die Zeit habe, abzuwarten, ist ja hier das Thema ...

H

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hvielemi,

das täuscht _nicht_. Ich hatte geschrieben "Bei einem mehr oder weniger linearen PSA-Anstieg...". Wenn der PSA-Anstieg nur scheinbar linear ist, in Wirklichkeit aber z. B. exponentiell ist und nur falsch interpretiert wurde, dann ist das ein Fall, für den meine Aussage nicht gilt.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Um trotzdem ein korrektes Bild über den Verlauf zu erhalten, berechnet man diesen über die Methode der kleinsten Summe der Fehlerquadrate. Dies haben die Babylonier noch nicht gewusst. Übrigens ist In Deutschland dies Lehrstoff der Oberstufe der Gymnasien.


Ich habe das auch nicht gewußt, weil ich das Gymnasium mit der "Mittleren Reife" nach dem Tod meiner Mutter verlassen mußte. Deshalb *hier* ein erster Versuch, etwas etwas besser zu verstehen.

*"Alles, was lediglich wahrscheinlich ist, ist wahrscheinlich falsch"
*(Renè Descartes)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ralf,
den linearen PSA-Verlauf mit seinen Auswirkungen auf die Verdopplungszeit  möchte ich anhand von Schaubildern erläutern. Besonders deutlich kommt dies mit der Funktion y = x zu Tage, wobei die x-Achse die Zeitachse in Jahren und die y-Achse die PSA-Entwicklung wider gibt. Es ergibt sich nachstehend die bekannte Gerade mit 45° Steigung, entsprechend der Funktion y = x. Man kann sehr einfach erkennen, wie sich die Verdopplungszeiten verdoppeln. Im ersten Jahr ist die Verdopplungszeit 1 Jahr, da in dieser Zeit der y-Wert von 1 auf 2 geht. Für die nächste Verdopplung des y-Wertes von 2 auf 4 werden zwei Jahre und für den Schritt von y = 4 auf y = 8 werden vier Jahre benötigt. Der letzte Abschnitt in unserer Diagrammdarstellung von y = 8 auf y = 16 dauert bereits 8 Jahre.



Die Diagrammwerte habe ich dann in das Excel-Auswertblatt eingetragen, wobei ich einheitlich für jedes Jahr den 1.1. als Messtag eingesetzt habe. Das nachfolgende Schaubild zeigt, dass sich die Verdopplungszeit mit jedem Jahresschritt verlängert.




Da eine konstante Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit vorliegt, ergibt die erste Ableitung (Differential) der Funktion y = x dann y = 1. Dies wird auch in der Rubrik Velocity bestätigt. Es verwundert wahrscheinlich, dass die Verdopplungszeiten nicht wertmäßig mit den Erläuterungen zum Diagramm übereinstimmen. Die Übereinstimmung ist nur für das erste Jahr gegeben mit der Verdopplungszeit 1 Jahr. Die danach folgenden Werte weichen ab, weil die Berechnung im Excelblatt sich immer auf den vorherigen Wert bezieht und dies ist im Excelblatt der Jahresrythmus. Zum Beweis habe Ich nachstehend in der Tabelle die Jahreswerte im 2²-Rhythmus eingegeben, womit sich dann dieselben Verdopplungswerte wie in der Diagrammerläuterung ergeben.




Zusammenfassend bedeutet dies, dass für eine konstante Verdopplungszeit immer ein exponentieller PSA-Anstieg vorliegt wie es Henrik  schon mit seinem Zinseszinsmodell dargelegt hat. Ein linearer PSA-Anstieg bedeutet immer einen exponentiellen Anstieg der Verdopplungszeit. Die spannende Frage ist nun, ob bei Wolfgang ein linearer PSA-Anstieg vorliegt und wenn ja, ob dieser dann ein Resultat seiner Antikrebs- und Lebensverlängerungsmaßnahmen ist. Ich habe mir zwei weitere Verläufe von ASlern angesehen und bin dabei diese zu analysieren. Meine Vorstellungen/Ergebnisse werde ich in meinem zweiten Beitrag vorstellen.
Zu Deiner Frage, Ralf,  bezüglich Diagramme in Excel möchte ich kurz meine Erfahrungen darlegen. Ich habe in der Literatur wie auch in der Hilfe zu Excel noch keinen Hinweis gefunden für ein separates Koordinatengerüst. Gemäß meiner Beobachtung sind Tabelle und Diagramm eine Einheit und ein Diagramm gibt es nur mit einer Tabelle. Man benötigt sogar einen kleinen Trick, um ein fertiges Diagramm z.B. neuer PSA-Wert fort zu schreiben. Wenn ich den Wert in der Tabelle hinzufüge, passiert am Diagramm gar nichts. Markiere ich die neue Tabelle und gehe über die Rubrik Einfügen und klicke den gewünschten Diagrammtyp an, dann gibt es ein neues Diagramm aber ohne die alten Achsenbeschriftungen, Überschrift und sonstige eingetragenen Hinweise.





Der Trick ist nun den neuen Wert in der Tabelle hinzu zu fügen und das Diagramm mittig mit der linken Maustaste anzuklicken. Das Diagramm wird an den Eckkoordinaten je mit einem kleinen Kreis markiert und mittig in der Außenumrandung des Diagramms wird jede Seite durch ein kleines Quadrat markiert. Im nachfolgenden Greenshot sind leider diese acht Markierungen nicht zu sehen, da diese mit dem Aufrufen des Greenshotprogramms verschwunden sind. Der wichtigere Teil ist aber zu sehen, und zwar wird parallel mit dem Anklicken des Diagramms auch die zugehörige Tabelle markiert mit einer dünnen, bläulichen Umfassungslinie. Unten rechts am Ende der zugehörigen Tabelle ist in der Ecke der Umfassung ein kleiner quadratischer blauer Punkt. Auf diesen setzt man den Mauscurser, klickt links, zieht die Umfassungslinie über den neuen Wert- im Greenshot 17   17-, läßt die linke Maustaste los, und der neue Wert sollte dann innerhalb der Umfassung sein und wird automatisch im Diagramm angezeigt.

Viel Erfolg beim Ausprobieren!
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt. Ich kann nur Zitate:
*
"Man braucht sehr viel Geduld, um diese zu lernen"
*(Kurt Tucholsky)

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Knut,

danke für die Ausführungen!

Der Grund, weshalb ich das Thema "Diagramme" aufgeworfen habe, ist folgender: Ich habe am Hotline-Telefon schon einer Reihe von Männern empfohlen, sich die Tabelle herunterzuladen und zu führen. Ich merke dann oft, dass diese Männer zwar im Rahmen des Office-Pakets Excel auf ihrem PC haben, es aber mangels Notwendigkeit noch nie benutzt haben. Das Eintragen eines Tagesdatums und des zugehörigen PSA-Werts ist trivial (denke ich jedenfalls), auch wenn man noch nie mit Excel gearbeitet hat. Das Erstellen eines Diagramms aus den Tabellenwerten ist schon um einiges schwieriger, und ich fürchte, die meisten Männer werden das Handtuch werfen und daran scheitern, wenn sie nicht jemanden haben (Sohn/Tochter/Schwiegersohn/Schwiegertochter/Freund), der es für sie macht. Ich brauche nicht auszuführen, dass ein Diagramm anschaulicher ist als eine Tabelle, darum würde ich den Männern gern die Arbeit abnehmen. Aber das ist wohl nicht machbar.

Gruß,

Ralf

----------


## HorstK

Mit dem Eintragen bzw. Ausfüllen der Excel-Tabelle habe ich (noch) ziemliche Probleme.

Für mich geht's hier am einfachsten: 

http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=graphic

http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=psa

http://www.myprostate.eu


Gruß Horst

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Horst, hiermit: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=graphic stimme ich Dir zu. Ich sollte nun wohl meinen Eintrag von WW auf AS korrigieren?

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Harald,

Du schreibst:




> Den richtigen Zeitpunkt einer Aufgabe von AS wird Dir wohl verbindlich niemand sagen können. Das ist eine individuelle Entscheidung, die Du irgendwann selbst wirst treffen müssen.


 Bei einem PV von 128 ml und bei einem PSA von zuletzt 17,2 ml musste ich mich wohl oder übel einer Therapie unterziehen, weil mir meine Riesenprostata zunehmend Probleme bereitet hat. Zu einer Totaloperation, zu der mir wiederholt geraten wurde, konnte ich mich nicht entschließen. Nachdem das Innere meiner Prostata zu Tage befördert wurde und nur spärliche Anteile von Krebszellen (etwa 1 %) gefunden wurden, bin ich auch der Meinung, dass meine bisherigen Entscheidungen richtig waren.

Es ist sicher schwer vorstellbar, dass ein PV von 128 ml innerhalb kurzer Zeit auf 14 ml zusammenschrumpfen kann, aber mir liegen die Ultraschallaufnahmen vor. Ich kann es selbst nachrechnen.

Dass die Holep keine Krebstherapie ist, ist mir klar. Nach meinem Verständnis kann aber nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass die vorhandenen Krebszellen restlos beseitigt sind., aber man weiss es nicht. Ich werde weiter drei- bis viermal pro Jahr den PSA-Wert ermitteln lassen. Im Dez. 2010 lag dieser bei 0,7 ng/ml. Mein Urologe hält das für ein gutes Ergebnis.

Ich sehe mich selbst noch als AS-Kandidaten, der seinen PSA-Verlauf beobachtet. Falls dieser wieder ansteigt, was zu erwarten ist, muss ich mich wohl auf Verdoppelungszeiten und Geschwindigkeit konzentrieren. Die absoluten Größen sind wohl nicht sonderlich von Bedeutung. Vielleicht kommt irgend wann der Ausstieg aus AS. Dann bleibt mir noch die Bestrahlung, in welcher Form auch immer.

Grüsse von Henrik

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Henrik,
unsere PK-Geschichten sind sich ziemlich ähnlich. Ich habe 8 Jahre so einen Mittelweg zwischen ww und AS praktiziert.
Die Erstdiagnose war 2004, T1c, GS 4+3, PSA 5,3 ng/ml lt. Biopsie Tumoranteile in beiden Seitenlappen.Lt. DNA Zytometrie peridiploid mit guter Prognose.
In 12/2010 hatte ich einen Harnverhalt mit anschließender TURP. Es wurden 98 ml Gewebe entfernt in denen keine Tumor-
anteile festgestellt werden konnten. Das PV mußte also auch in der Größenordnung von 120 ml gelegen haben. Bei diversen US Messungen in den Vorjahren wurde max. ein PV von 60 ml ermittelt. Vor der TURP war der PSA auf 8,8 ng/ml
gestiegen. Bei der letzten Messung vor 4 Wochen lag der PSA bei 0,98 ng/ml. Die Tatsache, daß keine Tumoranteile gefunden wurden, wurde damit erklärt, daß der Tumor in der Kapselperipherie lokalisiert sein dürfte.
Um über das Tumorstadium weitere Erkenntnisse zu bekommen habe ich eine MR/PET machen lassen, mit dem Ergebnis,
keine Anzeichen eines Tumors.
Ich habe inzwischen das Alter von 75 überschritten und mit dem letzten Befund das Kapitel PK abgeschlossen. Ich werde noch einmal Jährlich im Rahmen meines internistischen Jahreschecks den PSA messen lassen und das wars dann-.
In den 8 Jahren habe ich eine neue Sicht des medizinischen ( urologischen ) Betriebs gewonnen, ein halbes Dutzend Urologen kennengelernt und einige Tausend Euros für Diagnose und NEMs ausgegeben. Eine interessante ERfahrung.
Alles Gute
Jürgen

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich habe inzwischen das Alter von 75 überschritten und mit dem letzten Befund das Kapitel PK abgeschlossen.


Hallo Jürgen,

trotz demnächst 79 Jahre habe ich das Thema noch nicht so ganz abgeschlossen, weil ich schon noch ein paar Jahre in einer einigermaßen stabilen körperlichen Verfassung das Leben genießen möchte. Meine 15 Jahre jüngere Frau hilft mir dabei, indem sie mich täglich daran erinnert, wie gut Bewegung für mich und meinen BMI seien. Mein PK-Bericht ist überlang ausgefallen, weil ich ein lange Zeit geführtes Tagebuch zum Tumorgeschehen  komplett übernommen habe. Pierrot sei es gedankt, dass es keine Textlimitierung gibt. Wer viel Zeit und Interesse hat, kann das *hier* nachlesen. Die nächste Blutkontrolle ist für Mitte Juli 2012 vorgesehen. Dir und Henrik wünsche ich für die künftigen Blutüberprüfungen, dass es keinen Anlaß gibt, Therapieentscheidungen treffen zu müssen.

----------


## henrik40

Guten Morgen,




> Im Dez. 2010 lag dieser bei 0,7 ng/ml.


Das ist natürlich falsch. Es muss heissen:
Im Dez. 2011 lag dieser bei 0,7 ng/ml.

Einen schönen Tag

Henrik

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Harald,
was will ich mehr als, daß kein Tumor mehr feststellbar ist. Bezüglich meiner körperlichen Verfassung habe ich z.Zt. keine Probleme. Mein BMI ist normal. Ich treibe 5 mal die Woche Sport, ernähre mich weiter vegetarisch ohne Nikotin und ohne Alkohol, bin 2 x 2 Wochen im Jahr zu Fuß in den Bergen unterwegs und min. 4 Wochen unter Segeln auf See.
Selbst unter der Annahme, daß der ehemalige Tumor unentdeckt sein Unwesen triebe brächte eine Therapie keinen Überlebensvorteil. Also" Sorge Dich nicht lebe"
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Siegfried51

Halllo Wolfgang,

ich lese schon seit längerem Deine Beiträge mit und habe mir auch Dein Profil angesehen. Darin schreibst Du, dass Du Dich für aktives Beobachten entschieden hast und erst bei einem PSA von 20 neu entscheiden wirst. Im Forum schreibst Du auch, dass die RPE keinen Überlebensvorteil gegenüber AS bringt. Ich möchte die Frage umgekehrt stellen, welchen Vorteil abwartendes Beobachten gegenüber der RPE bringt?? Denn Abwarten und Beobachten bedeutet für mich, dem Krebs die Möglichkeit zu geben, weiter zu wachsen und schließlich ein Stadium zu erreichen, indem er nicht mehr therapierbar ist!! Ernährungsumstellung und Nahrungsergänzung kölnnen das Risiko einer Krebserkrankung n u r  s e n k e n, aber nicht mit Sicherheit verhindern! Warum steigt Dein PSA trotz Deiner so gesunden Lebensweise weiterhin an??
Eine RPE ist und bleibt diejenige Therapie, ber der die größte Chance auf vollständige Heilung besteht. Einzig und alleine deshalb habe ich diese Therapie gewählt und ob ich jetzt zu denen zähle, die übertherapiert sind, ist mir herzlich egal.

Liebe Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Jürgen,

auch ich habe für NEM in den vergangenen Jahren eine Menge Geld ausgegeben und habe die Absicht , auch noch in Zukunft Granatapfelelixier, Fischölkaspeln, Kürbiskerne und dgl. zu mir zu nehmen. Bilden wir uns doch einfach ein, dass es geholfen hat, dann hat sich die Investition doch gelohnt.

An alle Aktivisten hier im Forum,

ich halte es für einen besonderen Glücksfall, dass ich nach meiner PK-Diagnose, die mich wie eine Keule getroffen hat, auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin. Ich habe von Euren Erfahrungen profitieren dürfen und habe eine Menge über unsere Krankheit gelernt. Ich bin überzeugt, dass meine Krankheit ohne Eure Unterstützung einen anderen, wahrscheinlich nicht so günstigen Verlauf genommen hätte. Ich danke Euch.
　
Es grüsst Euch
Henrik

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Siegfried,

ich möchte nur kurz antworten, da das Thema bekanntermaßen komplex und seit Jahrzehnten ungelöst ist.

Nach der Meinung vieler Ärzte, fast jedes heute ernstzunehmenden Wissenschaftlers und auch meiner Überzeugung nach, ist Krebs keine lokale, sondern eine Erkrankung des ganzen Körpers. Mit der Entfernung der Prostata ist der Krebs nicht beseitigt, sondern lediglich das dazu gehörige Karzinom. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach u.a. schon aus den Rezidivraten, die je nach Quelle zwischen 40 und 60 Prozent liegen, erkennbar. 

Die wirkliche Behandlung eines Krebses, bzw. angepasste Lebensweise, müsste schon lange vor dem Erkennen eines Karzinoms, spätestens jedoch danach, also auch nach einer Operation beginnen. 

Nahrungsergänzungsmittel -von bestimmten an anderer Stelle noch darzustellenden Ausnahmen abgesehen- können sicher nur einen Teil dazu beitragen. Es gibt noch viele andere Faktoren.

Bei denjenigen, bei denen keine Rezidive auftreten, obwohl sie nach einer RPE nichts weiter unternehmen, wird in sehr vielen Fällen eine Übertherapie vorliegen. Es gibt weitere Möglichkeiten: In einem Beitrag, den ich später noch bei "Schach dem Krebs" einstellen werde, wird auf die Möglichkeit hingewiesen, dass Operationen auch Selbstheilungskräfte des Körpers auslösen könnten. 

Die Entfernung eines Karzinoms macht laut Aussagen von Ärzten, die von der Krebserkrankung als Allgemeinerkrankung ausgehen, in diversen Fällen Sinn. Das ist insbesondere der Fall, wenn ein Karzinom zu groß ist und beispielsweise andere Organe behindert. 

Deine Aussage "_Denn Abwarten und Beobachten bedeutet für mich, dem Krebs die  Möglichkeit zu geben, weiter zu wachsen und schließlich ein Stadium zu  erreichen, indem er nicht mehr therapierbar ist!!_", ist eine Aussage der klassischen Schulmedizin. Diese Schulmedizin ist mir ihren Therapien nicht erfolgreich. Sonst bräuchten wir hier nicht diskutieren. 

Ich warte nicht ab und beobachte, ich mache eine andere Therapie. Ein sogenanntes "Active Surveillance" nach Leitlinie ist tatsächlich das, was du beschreibst - abwarten, bis es "höchste Eisenbahn" wird. Das ist ja die Absicht, die dahinter steht. Man gibt den Leuten etwas "Luft" und bekommt sie dann häufig doch noch. Präventive Maßnahmen, das vielleicht noch zu verhindern, werden gar nicht angedacht, bzw. nicht für möglich gehalten.

 Irgendwo müssen die vielen Rezidive herkommen. Der Krebs streut lange bevor ein Karzinom sichtbar wird, also lange vor einer RPE. 

Es gibt Überlegungen, dass nicht von vornherein klar ist, in welchem Organ sich ein latenter Krebs manifestieren wird. Es könnte ein Organ besonderer Vorbelastung -beim Raucher beispielsweise die Lunge - sein. Würde diese Person nicht rauchen, würde möglicherweise ein anderes "schwaches" Organ befallen. Ist der Körper "stark" genug, würde der Krebs nicht ausbrechen. Entsprechenden Zellen entstehen täglich in Massen und werden vernichtet.

Speziell bei der Prostata, ist ein erkennbares Karzinom das sichtbare Endstadium nach 10 bis 20-jährigem Wachstum. 

Bei einer RPE werden wiederum Krebszellen gestreut. Einfache vorbeugende Maßnahmen, die die schulmedizinisch orientierte Life Extension Foundation dagegen vorschlägt, hatte ich an anderer Stelle erwähnt. Selbst diese werden von den Urologen nicht berücksichtigt, da sie ja der Meinung sind, wenn das Karzinom entfernt ist, ist der Krebs beseitigt. 

Usw. Usf. 

Es macht keinen Sinn, meine Überlegungen an dieser Stelle weiter darzustellen. In dem von mir eröffneten Thema "Schach dem Krebs", welches ich noch länger fortführen möchte, habe ich begonnen, derartige Fragen aufzuarbeiten. Dort weise ich auch "ordnungsgemäß" darauf hin, dass die dargestellten Meinungen häufig nicht mit der orthodoxen Schulmedizin -schon mal gar nicht mir der klassischen Urologie- übereinstimmen. 

Das am Beginn dieses Themas unter #1 verlinkte Video habe ich mir gerade noch einmal angeschaut. Darin sind viele geistigen Anstöße für Männer enthalten, die sich noch nicht entschieden haben. Es aber immer zu beachten, dass zwischen dem Durchschnitt einer statistischen Betrachtung und dem Einzelfall eine große Diskrepanz liegen kann. 

Wer nach heutiger schulmedizinischer Deutungshoheit auf "Nummer sicher" gehen will, sollte sich nach Leitlinie behandeln lassen.

Ebenfalls liebe Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

wie angekündigt, möchte ich meinen Beitrag über die PSA-Entwicklung linear oder exponentiell fortsetzen. Ich bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass mein Glückwunsch an Wolfgang zu früh erfolgte, denn es gibt nur eine exponentielle und keine lineare PSA-Entwicklung. Warum ich zu dieser Auffassung gekommen bin, werde ich nachstehend erläutern bzw. begründen.
Zuerst möchte ich die Frage von Henrik beantworten, warum ich in meinen ersten Betrachtungen den Wert aus 2001 nicht berücksichtigt habe. Dies erfolgte aus reiner Fehlerbetrachtungsweise, denn für den Wert war nur das Jahr und nicht der Monat bekannt und weiter war ein großer zeitlicher Abstand zum nächsten Messwert gegeben verbunden mit dem Erfahrungswissen, dass die Messwerte bei Wolfgang stark streuen können. Die Errechnung des Verlaufes erfolgt, wie schon ausgeführt, nach der Methode der kleinsten Quadrate und hier kommen den Anfangs- und Endpunkten besonders große Bedeutung zu, da eine Steigungsveränderung an den Anfangs/Endpunkten zu größeren Ausschlägen führt, und dies noch über das Quadrieren verstärkt wird. Aus diesen Überlegungen überwogen für mich die Nachteile, und ich habe auf die eventuellen Vorteile eines größeren Messbereiches verzichtet. Wie wir später sehen werden, spielt es für das Ergebnis, für die Schlussfolgerung keine Rolle, ob der Messwert 2001 berücksichtigt wird oder nicht.
Das Wachstum des Tumors und damit des PSA-Ausstoßes erfolgen nach einer e-Funktion wie die meisten Abläufe in der Natur, und zwar

*PSAt = PSAA * eλ*t * 

Dabei ist PSA*t* der PSA-Wert, der nach t-Jahren erreicht wird. PSA*A* ist der PSA-Ausgangswert*. * *λ* ist die Wachstumskonstante und t ist die Zeit in Jahren.
Uns interessiert die Entwicklung für bestimmte Verdopplungszeiten und für diesen Sonderfall gilt
*λ* * T = ln 2, wobei *ln* der natürliche Logarithmus ist und *T* die Verdopplungszeit in Jahren. Es ergibt sich mit ln 2 = 0,693
*
λ* *= ln 2/T = 0,693/T = 0,693/4,6 = 0,1507*

Aufgrund der Diskussionen mit Henrik und Hvielemi habe ich die Verdopplungszeit mit 4,6 Jahren angesetzt, und für jeden Messpunkt gemäß obiger exponentieller Funktion den PSA-Wert errechnet. Die Monate habe ich mit 0,0833 Jahre auf Dezimal umgerechnet. Nachstehendes Diagramm mit Startpunkt 2001 zeigt

Blau die MesswerteRot die errechneten WerteGrün die von Excel festgelegte exponentielle TrendkurveSchwarz (dünn) ist der lineare Trend



Mit 4,6 Jahren wurde optimal der Verlauf getroffen, und weiter sieht man, dass der exponentiellen Trendkurve von Excel vertraut werden kann.
Auch der nicht so mathematisch versierte Betrachter erkennt wohl, dass keine lineare PSA-Verlaufsentwicklung vorliegt. Letzteres gilt aber auch für die von mir schon früher in diesem Thread vorgestellten *Diagramme*. Meine Aussage bei dem ersten Diagramm aus Beitrag 66 von einem linearen Verlauf zu sprechen, weil linearer und exponentieller Trend quasi gleich sind, war falsch, denn der Grund ist, dass das beobachtete Zeitintervall kaum länger ist als die Verdopplungszeit. Damit gibt es zwischen beiden Trends quasi keinen Unterschied. Ich habe auch für dieses Diagramm den Verlauf nach obiger e-Funktion berechnet, um das vorher Gesagte zu untermauern.




Die Farben stehen für

Blau MesswerteRot berechnete WerteGrün exponentielle Trendlinie ExcelSchwarz lineare Trendlinie Excel
Einen linearen PSA-Anstieg gibt es nicht oder frei nach Hvielemi das palliative Perpetuum Mobile gibt es auch nicht!
Auch nach einer Wachstumsbeschleunigung (Progression) oder Bremsung gibt es eine neue Wachstumskonstante *λ* und damit eine neue Verdopplungszeit, aber der Verlauf bleibt exponentiell. 
Bei dem nächsten Diagramm aus Beitrag 66 ist das erfasste Zeitintervall etwa das 1 ½ fache der Verdopplungszeit, so dass der exponentielle Teil schon sichtbarer wird. Die oben in diesem Beitrag vorgestellte Grafik ab 2001 hat bereits das  2 ½ fache Zeitintervall der Verdopplungszeit und entsprechend ausgeprägter ist der exponentielle Verlauf.
Was bedeutet dies nun für den diskutierten Verlauf von Wolfgang? Wie von Henrik schon ausgeführt, wird Mitte 2015 der PSA-Wert 20 und im Jahr 2020 der Wert 40 erreicht. Der Verlauf zeigt, dass die bisherigen Maßnahmen das PCa nicht beeindrucken konnten.
Ich habe dann noch zwei weitere Verläufe analysiert. Der Verlauf von Proband A ist das Paradebeispiel, wie nachstehende Grafik zeigt, für ein frühzeitiges PSA-Screening als Vorsorge.



Beim ersten flachen Teilstück des Diagramms liegt wahrscheinlich noch kein PK vor, wenn man die Hinweise von Ralf zugrunde legt, da die Verdopplungszeiten bei 16 bzw. 20 Jahren liegen. Der recht hohe PSA- Grundwert hat wahrscheinlich eine andere Ursache gehabt. Der PK hat sich zwischen 02 und 05 entwickelt und ist ab 05 mit einer Verdopplungszeit von 2,6 Jahren gewachsen. Um keine Verfälschung der Trendkurve zu bekommen, habe ich für den steilen Verlauf ab Juli 05 eine eigene Grafik nachstehend erstellt. Ich habe auch für dieses Diagramm den Verlauf nach obiger e-Funktion berechnet, um das vorher Gesagte zu untermauern.




Die Farben bedeuten

Blau gemessene WerteRot berechnete WerteGrün exponentielle Trennlinie Excel

Aufgrund des hohen PSA-Ausgangwertes von ~ 10 geht so richtig die Post ab, und das PSA wird innerhalb von sieben Jahren auf über 70 steigen.
*
Da ich bereits die erlaubten vier Grafiken pro Beitrag ausgeschöpft habe, führe ich meine Ausführungen im nächsten Beitrag fort.*

----------


## knut.krueger

*Beitragsfortsetzung*

Die längste Beobachtungszeit gibt es beim Probanden B mit fast 17 Jahren und bei der Verdopplungszeit von 4,6 Jahren sind dies fast vier Zyklen. Der PSA-Verlauf ist in nachstehender Grafik dargestellt, wobei blau die Messwerte und grün die exponentielle Excel Trendlinie sind.



Zuerst dachte ich bei diesem Kurvenverlauf an eine beginnende Tumorprogression, aber es ist der normale exponentielle Verlauf bei gleichbleibender Verdopplungszeit, der aufgrund von fast vier Verdopplungszyklen ausgeprägter ausfällt.
Ich habe dann auch einmal die Anfangsphase dieser Entwicklung gemäß nachstehende Grafik untersucht



Durch den auseinandergezogenen Maßstab der Ordinate ergibt sich ein klareres Bild des Geschehens, und zwar hat das Karzinom wahrscheinlich 2  3 Jahre nach der ersten Messung begonnen, sich zu etablieren. Mit Ralfs Excel Datenblatt habe ich eine Verdopplungszeit von 3,3 Jahren bezogen auf die grüne Trendlinie ermittelt. Das sind 1,3 Jahre weniger als die 4,6 Jahre für den Gesamtverlauf. Da kaum anzunehmen ist, dass das Karzinom im Entstehen aggressiver als in der späteren Expansionsphase ist, müssen andere Gründe vorliegen. Es kommen zwei wahrscheinliche Ursachen infrage

 Der erste Messwert ist fehlerhaft. Mit einem Wert von 1,45 ergibt sich eine Verdopplungszeit von 4,6 Jahren.In den ersten Jahren des Erfassungszeitraumes lief parallel eine Prostatavergrößerung ab.
Was sagen uns nun die Grafiken der drei Probanden?

 Zuerst einmal erkennen wir, dass eine grafische Darstellung sehr viel aussagekräftiger ist als reine Tabellenwerte.Bei schwankenden Messwerten kann mit dem Excel Programm eine exponentielle Trendlinie erstellt werden, die zuverlässig den Verlauf widergibtDurch den exponentiellen PSA-Verlauf sollte sehr sorgfältig geprüft werden, ob AS/WW infrage kommt.
Letzteren Punkt möchte ich noch etwas detaillierter behandeln, und zwar sollte ich abhängig von der Verdopplungszeit und meiner statistischen, persönlichen Lebenserwartung prüfen, ob AS/WW überhaupt Sinn macht, denn die nüchterne mathematische Überprüfung ist besser als jedes Wunschdenken. Ich erlaube mir noch einmal, dies an Wolfgangs Zielsetzung und praktischen PK-Verlauf zu erläutern.  Wir wissen von Wolfgang, dass er mit seinen Maßnahmen anstrebt, 100 Jahre alt zu werden. Er hat Prostatakrebs, der diploid ist und mit einer Verdopplungszeit von 4,6 Jahren durchaus für AS geeignet ist. Im September 11 hatte er einen PSA-Wert von 10,75 und war zu diesem Zeitpunkt 59 Jahre alt. Es lagen noch 41 Jahre vor ihm, um das anvisierte Ziel zu erreichen. Dies sind knapp 9 Verdopplungszyklen. 29  ergibt 512, und dies multipliziert mit dem PSA-Ausgangswert von 10,75 ergibt einen PSA-Wert von 5504. Man sieht, dass eine andere Strategie als AS erforderlich ist, um das angestrebte Ziel zu erreichen. Verdopplungen werden in ihren Auswirkungen gerne unterschätzt, und abschließen möchte ich mit einer Anekdote zu diesem Thema-entnommen aus Wikipedia:

_Der indische Herrscher Shihram tyrannisierte seine Untertanen und stürzte sein Land in Not und Elend. Um die Aufmerksamkeit des Königs auf seine Fehler zu lenken, ohne seinen Zorn zu entfachen, schuf Dahers Sohn, der weise_ _Brahmane__ Sissa, ein Spiel, in dem der König als wichtigste Figur ohne Hilfe anderer Figuren und Bauern nichts ausrichten kann. Der Unterricht im Schachspiel machte auf Shihram einen starken Eindruck. Er wurde milder und ließ das Schachspiel verbreiten, damit alle davon Kenntnis nähmen. Um sich für die anschauliche Lehre von Lebensweisheit und zugleich Unterhaltung zu bedanken, gewährte er dem Brahmanen einen freien Wunsch. Dieser wünschte sich Weizenkörner: Auf das erste Feld eines Schachbretts wollte er ein Korn, auf das zweite Feld die doppelte Menge, also zwei, auf das dritte wiederum doppelt so viele, also vier und so weiter. Der König lachte und war gleichzeitig erbost ob der vermeintlichen Bescheidenheit des Brahmanen._
_Als sich Shihram einige Tage später erkundigte, ob Sissa seine Belohnung in Empfang genommen habe, musste er hören, dass die Rechenmeister die Menge der Weizenkörner noch nicht berechnet hätten. Der Vorsteher der Kornkammer meldete nach mehreren Tagen ununterbrochener Arbeit, dass er diese Menge Getreidekörner im ganzen Reich nicht aufbringen könne. Auf allen Schachfeldern zusammen wären es 264−1 oder 18.446.744.073.709.551.615 Weizenkörner. Nun stellte sich die Frage, wie das Versprechen eingelöst werden könne. Der Rechenmeister half dem Herrscher aus der Verlegenheit, indem er ihm empfahl, er solle Sissa ibn Dahir ganz einfach das Getreide Korn für Korn zählen lassen._

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zuerst einmal erkennen wir, dass eine grafische Darstellung sehr viel aussagekräftiger ist als reine Tabellenwerte.Bei schwankenden Messwerten kann mit dem Excel Programm eine exponentielle Trendlinie erstellt werden, die zuverlässig den Verlauf widergibtDurch den exponentiellen PSA-Verlauf sollte sehr sorgfältig geprüft werden, ob AS/WW infrage kommt.


Danke für die wort- und bildreiche Darlegung, diesmal des Offensichtlichen.

Hvielemi

----------


## LudwigS

> Danke für die wort- und bildreiche Darlegung, diesmal des Offensichtlichen.
> 
> Hvielemi


Messwerte und Mathematik zeigen das äussere, das indirekte Bild.

Was diese und die darauf fußenden Hochrechnungen nicht zeigen, sind z.B.:

- das dahinterstehende Tumorvolumen (kann man so halbwegs noch rauskriegen)

- den späteren bevorzugten Befall von Körperteilen (an Knochenmetastasen stirbt man nicht)

- lokale Schäden an Blase und Darm bis hin zu Nierenversagen durch Harnstau

- das von lebenswichtigen Organen tolerierte Tumorvolumen (was das eigentliche Problem ist - in der Leber zum Beispiel)

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## skipper

Hallo Knut ,
bin immer wieder überrascht wie mathematisch fit und EDV -affin einige erfahrene Teilnehmer sind , du bist ein Paradebeispiel : Respekt!!!!
Das ein Tumorwachstum exponentielle abläuft erläutert deine Anekdote mit den Körnern sehr gut . Entscheidend ist die Frage wie schnell sich die Zellen teilen , (PSAV) und wann die Streuung anfängt.
Die Ergänzungen von Ludwig halte ich für absolut richtig und wichtig.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Hvielemi

> Messwerte und Mathematik zeigen das äussere, das indirekte Bild.
> 
> Was diese und die darauf fußenden Hochrechnungen nicht zeigen, sind z.B.:
> 
> -


Lieber Ludwig

Das Problem jeglicher Diagnostik ist, dass sie nur einen bestimmten Aspekt zeigt.
Bildgebende Verfahren z.B. zeigen "Schatten", denen der Radiologe aufgrund seiner
Erfahrung mögliche Diagnosen zuordnet.
Und nur ein Pendler wird mir sagen können, wo der "später bevorzugte Befall von Körperteilen"
sein wird. Dies allerdings mit einer Unsicherheit von 100% !

Was Knut im zweiten Anlauf aufzeigt, ist, dass einige PSA-Werte zusammen viel mehr darstellen,
als lediglich ein Paar Zahlen, sondern ein Prognoseinstrument, dessen Aussagekraft jene
des Pendlers bei weitem übersteigt. Als das ist die PSA-Rechnerei zu nehmen, insbesondere
auch in der Früherkennung, wo z.B. in meinem Fall viel früher hätte Alarm ausgelöst werden
können, wenn man die Dynamik der Messungen berücksichtigt hätte (Ob mir das geholfen hätte,
 steht auf einem anderen Blatt).

Die Zukunft vorhersagen kann auch der beste Mathematiker nicht, egal auf welcher Grundlage.

Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

Die Frage nach der Sinn dem PSA-Test in der Früherkennung wird nun auch in der Schweiz aufgeworfen:




> *Schlechte Medizin schadet*
> 
> Der Swiss Medical Board läutet eine neue Ära in der Medizin ein. 
> Von Alan Niederer
> 
> Vergangenen Oktober hat der noch wenig bekannte Swiss Medical Board in ein Wespennest gestochen.
> Das unabhängige Expertengremium legte damals seinen Bericht zum «Stellenwert des PSA-Tests bei
> der Früherkennung des Prostatakarzinoms» vor. Darin kamen die Fachleute zum Schluss, dass die
> seit Jahrzehnten angebotene Vorsorgeuntersuchung bei gesunden Männern ohne Risikofaktoren
> ...


Der Kommentar bezieht sich auf diese Meldung in der gleichen Ausgabe:




> Neue Zürcher Zeitung vom 15.03.2012[/B]]*PSA-Test  Nutzen bestätigt*
> 
> *Studie zur Prostatakrebs-Vorsorge*
> 
> Eine Studie mit Schweizer Beteiligung zeigt, dass sich die Prostatakrebs-
> Vorsorge für einzelne Männer lohnen kann. Der Aufwand ist aber enorm.
> 
> ni. ^ Sollen Männer regelmässig auf Prostatakrebs untersucht werden? 
> 
> ...


Nichts Neues zwar, aber eine kompakte Zusammenfassung der Diskussion um 
PSA und Krebsfrüherkennung, weshalb ich die Artikel hier einstelle - mit einigen
Hervorhebungen durch mich.

Hvielemi

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Knut, 

Deine Ausführungen habe ich studiert. Da ist nichts hinzuzufügen, es ist nach meinem Verständnis einfach alles richtig, mathematisch aber schon etwas schwer zu verdauende Kost.
Du hast in einem Deiner letzten Beiträge erwähnt, dass alle PSA-Messungen aus diversen Gründen Fehlern unterworfen seien, die man berücksichtigen müsse.




> Die PSA-Messwerte unterliegen den Toleranzen des Messverfahrens und der Verarbeitungsweise der Blutabnahme. Weiter gibt es viele andere Ursachen, die den Messwert beeinflussen können, und hier im Forum wird darauf immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig hingewiesen.


 Das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig. Ich hatte in meinem Beitrag vom 15. Jan. den Anfangswert und den zuletzt gemessenen Wert als Festpunkte angenommen, allerdings auch schon auf die unvermeidlichen Messfehler hingewiesen. Ich wollte die Sache nicht zu kompliziert machen.
　　
Ich habe nun diese Fehler durch eine Ausgleichsrechnung nach dem bekannten Mathematiker Gauss berücksichtigt. Ich nehme an, es ist die gleiche Methode, die Du erwähnt hast. Ausserdem habe ich den ersten gemessenen Wert wie Du auf den Juni 2001 verschoben. Ich will auf Einzelheiten meiner Rechnerei jetzt nicht mehr weiter eingehen und das Ergebnis kurz darstellen:

Die Verdoppelungszeit, die ich in meinem Beitrag vom 15. Jan. mit 4,325 Jahren angegeben hatte, erhöht sich durch die geänderten Rechenannahmen auf 4,74 Jahre. Das ist etwas mehr als der von Dir berechnete Wert von 4,6 Jahre, ist aber durchaus plausibel, denn nach meinem simplen (aber recht anschaulichen) Zinseszins-Modell werden mir die "Zinsen" in Form neuer Zellen erst nach einem Jahr gutgeschrieben, während beim natürlichen Wachstum neue Zellen sofort für weiteres Wachstum zur Verfügung stehen. Dadurch kommt bei mir eine etwas längere Verdoppelungszeit zustande als beim natürlichen Wachstum, das Du zugrunde gelegt hast.

Ob nun die Verdoppelungszeiten je nach gewählter Methode mit 4,325 oder 4,60 oder 4,74 Jahren ermittelt werden, ist für meine Begriffe angesichts der ohnehin begrenzten verbleibenden Lebenszeit nicht so wichtig. Wichtig ist aber, sich darüber klar zu werden, wenn der PSA-Wert schon zweistellig ist, geht die Post so richtig ab, und man hat es in kurzer Zeit mit richtig handfesten Zahlen zu tun, die eindeutig auf die fortschreitenden Veränderungen in der Prostata hinweisen.

Zum Schluss habe ich auch noch ein kleines Gedankenexperiment zur Zinseszinsrechnung:
Nehmen wir einmal an, einer meiner zahlreichen Vorfahren am Beginn unserer Zeitrechnung, also vor rund 2011 Jahren (das Jahr 2012 ist ja noch nicht vollendet) hätte einen Cent (0,01 Euro) zu einem jährlichen Zinssatz von 2 % (bei einer solch langfristigen Anlage wohl angemessen) zu meinen Gunsten angelegt; über welches Guthaben Ke hätte ich am 31. Dez. 2011 verfügen können?
Rechnung: 
Ke = 0,01*(1+0,02)2011
Ke=1,97*1015 =1 970 000 000 000 000 Euro
Die Verdoppelungszeit beträgt bei diesem Beispiel übrigen rund 35 Jahre, also im Jahre 35 hätte das Guthaben 0,02 Euro und im Jahr 70 hätte es 0,04 Euro betragen.
Bei einer Verzinsung von 1 % wären nur mickrige 4 900 000 Euro zustande gekommen.

Es grüsst 
Henrik

----------


## Felix*

> Zum Schluss habe ich auch noch ein kleines Gedankenexperiment zur Zinseszinsrechnung:
> Nehmen wir einmal an, einer meiner zahlreichen Vorfahren am Beginn unserer Zeitrechnung, also vor rund 2011 Jahren (das Jahr 2012 ist ja noch nicht vollendet) hätte einen Cent (0,01 Euro) zu einem jährlichen Zinssatz von 2 % (bei einer solch langfristigen Anlage wohl angemessen) zu meinen Gunsten angelegt; über welches Guthaben Ke hätte ich am 31. Dez. 2011 verfügen können?
> Rechnung:
> Ke = 0,01*(1+0,02)2011
> Ke=1,97*1015 =1 970 000 000 000 000 Euro
> Die Verdoppelungszeit beträgt bei diesem Beispiel übrigen rund 35 Jahre, also im Jahre 35 hätte das Guthaben 0,02 Euro und im Jahr 70 hätte es 0,04 Euro betragen.
> Bei einer Verzinsung von 1 % wären nur mickrige 4 900 000 Euro zustande gekommen.



Danke lieber Gott, dass du mir mit dem pT3b und Gleason 4+3 so etwas unkompliziertes beschert hast.

----------


## henrik40

Hallo Felix,

Du hast mit wenigen Worten Deine Situation verständlich geschildert. Als ich Deinen Beitrag gelesen habe, wurde mir klar, dass ich mit meinem Rechenexempel mit dem einen Cent bei Dir und wohl auch bei anderen Lesern wenig Verständnis gefunden habe. Am liebsten hätte ich den betreffenden Absatz wieder gelöscht. Aber das ging ja nicht mehr.

Inzwischen habe ich reichlich Zeit gehabt, darüber nachzudenken und möchte dazu noch folgendes vortragen:
Wir hatten darüber diskutiert, ob es sich bei dem PSA-Wachstum der  nicht therapierten Prostata bei PK um ein lineares oder um ein exponentielles Wachstum handelt. Ich denke, wir waren uns einig, dass man in der Regel von einem exponentiellen Wachstum ausgehen muss. Da ist mein PSA-Verlauf, den ich hier eingestellt hatte, ja ein Beispiel.

Zugegeben, mein Rechenbeispiel ist angesichts unseres eigentlichen Themas an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Es stammt aus meiner Schulzeit, und vor nahezu 60 Jahren hat es bei mir bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen, zu welchen gigantischen Zahlengebirgen exponentielles Wachstum selbst aus kleinsten Anfängen heraus führt im Gegensatz zu linearem Wachstum. Und so darf ich jetzt doch noch mal die Frage stellen, zu welchem Endwert hätte in meinem Schulbeispiel denn eigentlich lineares Wachstum geführt?

Hier die Rechnung: 
Ke = 0,01 Euro+2011*0,01Euro*0,02= 0,41 Euro, 
im Vergleich zu 1 970 000 000 000 000 Euro bei exponentiellem Wachstum.
Und damit möchte ich es mit der Rechnerei gut sein lassen.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema! 
Wie hoch der PSA-Wert in der Vergangenheit war und wie hoch er in der Gegenwart ist, das wissen wir an PK Erkrankten ja, soweit wir bei einem Urologen in Behandlung sind. Viel interessanter und wichtiger ist es meines Erachtens doch, sich darüber klar zu werden, wie sich dieser Wert in Zukunft höchstwahrscheinlich entwickeln wird, denn er ist ja ein Maß für das Fortschreiten unserer Erkrankung. 
Das ist nicht angenehm aber notwendig, wenn man einen einigermaßen selbst bestimmten Weg finden will.
Und vielleicht erkennt der eine oder andere aus meiner scheinbar sinnlosen Rechnerei doch, was exponentielles Wachstum für ihn persönlich bedeutet und zieht den für ihn hoffentlich richtigen Schluss.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute 

Henrik

----------


## LowRoad

> The number of men who need to be diagnosed and treated to prevent 1 death has decreased from 35 at 9 years to 27 at 13 years


Je länger der Beobachtungszeitraum, umso größer wird der Screeningvorteil, was zu erwarten war. Nach wie vor ist aber das Problem nicht das Screening, sondern das, was daraus gemacht wird. Gewünscht wäre also ein Früherkennungs- und Lenkungsverfahren, welches sensitiver und elektiver arbeitet. Wayne Kuznar hat in der "Urology-Times" drei Spezialisten zu Wort kommen lassen. Dazu ein schönes Schaubild:



--------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Wayne Kuznar, New prostate cancer tests mark era of personalized medicine
*[2]:* Innovative Diagnostic Lab, Prostate Health Index (PHI)
*[3]:* PLOSONE, Prostate Health Index (Phi) and Prostate Cancer Antigen 3 (PCA3) Significantly Improve Prostate Cancer Detection at Initial Biopsy in a Total PSA Range of 210 ng/ml

----------

